# Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome



## CHS? (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of such a disease/thing? I am nearly positive that I am suffering from it, so I am starting a thread on the topic and I'd love any input from the community. If you have never heard of Cannabinoid Hyperemsis Syndrome, google it, read up, and come back for the talk. Educated or uneducated, your opinion is welcome. 

To start us off, I'm going to repost a LONG reply I made to a thread found here researching Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome. I am WAY too lazy to retype the majority of my story in a way that would make sense for a new post on the subject (and I'm sure y'all can understand). So here ya go:

CVS Sufferer,

While I have not been diagnosed with CHS, I have been suffering from recurring nausea and vomiting for 3 years that, in the last few months, has become a nearly weekly occurrence. I have been hospitalized for it twice since February 2013. Up until about 5 days ago, I smoked roughly 3 grams of quality bud per day for the past 8 years. I am 26 years old, male, and have no health problems aside from this.

As far as symptoms are concerned, they began about 3 years ago when I would wake up feeling nauseated. Shortly after the nausea started, I'd vomit once and (after smoking) I would feel better. This continued off and on without me giving it much thought until February of this year, when I was floored by intractable vomiting for about 48 hours. I couldn't keep anything down (not even water), and the only time I felt like I didn't want to die was when I was in a hot shower. When the vomiting and nausea finally relented after that first episode, I chalked the experience up to acute gastroenteritis. However, about three days later, I woke up feeling nauseated. I went to work as usual, but by noon I was throwing up unstoppably again and had to go home. By the time evening came around, I could eat light food like white rice and slept. But as soon as I awoke the next morning, I had the same stomach pains and nausea. Again I went to work and again the unstoppable vomiting kicked in right around midday. The only thing that brought relief was a hot shower or bath. So long as I was under hot water, I felt alright.

This process went on for a few weeks until I finally said "screw it" and went to an urgent care clinic. I was referred to a gastroenterologist and had just about every test you can think of relating to the GI tract (CT scans, xrays, EGDs, barium swallows -- you name it). Absolutely nothing wrong (minus a wonderfully obvious hiatal hernia from the constant vomiting). Great blood work, no known allergies, perfect vitals -- I was and am perfectly fine minus the nausea and vomiting (well, and I am now severely underweight for my height). So I continued smoking and stuck to a very light diet, and also began taking Prilosec daily. After a week or so of no symptoms, I thought my problems were cured. But I ended up in the hospital over Easter weekend after 3 days of vomiting and being unable to keep anything down. While there, my WBC spiked and the attending nurse practitioner put me on two antibiotics (CIPRO and flagyl). My symptoms seemed to improve and, once I finished the antibiotics, I thought all was well. Until the same damned thing happened again about a week later. 

My last episode of vomiting began last Friday evening and last well into Saturday morning. After getting some sleep, I again researched my symptoms for the thousandth time and I again found no explanation. Until I added 'hot showers' to the list. That did the trick and my search results were immediately flooded with a new answer: CHS. My immediate thought was BS. I mean, how could a known antiemitc cause hyperemesis? That makes no sense. But the more I read into the published medical journals and case studies, the more I think I have my answer. My symptoms match up almost identically to the Simonetto/Mayo Clinic case study. Unlike CVS, I have no history of migranes, no fever or diarrhea during episodes, and absolutely no issues with nausea as a child. (Up until three years ago, I could count the number of times I had thrown up on two hands.) On top of this, I am not triggered by any specific foods, nor is there a discernable pattern to the vomiting episodes.

At this point, I have been completely abstinent from ze herb for 5 days and I have already noticed improvement. Although I, too, was skeptical about CHS at first, I just do not know what else could be causing the problem. Although I absolutely love to get high, at my current weight/height (I am 6'1" and 129lbs now) I am quickly running out of options. If I can't find a solution to this problem soon, it will literally kill me. And I'll be damned if I gonna become the first known death directly related to marijuana consumption. 

So if you're still around reading this (or if any other posters with similar diagnoses or symptoms are either), I would love your opinion. Also, I am happy to answer any questions about it y'all have. Fire away. At this point, I feel like I probably know more about CHS than most doctors. I have read and digested every published article and case study on the topic at this point (and since I have access to the pay-to-view articles through family in the medical field, I've done a LOT of reading on the subject).


----------



## remyaz0 (May 22, 2013)

I replied in the other thread I think your full of crap try changing your lifestyle get tested for celiac it can be as bad as you are. If its pot, your one in a million, sounds like a bullshit study that will just be used as a reason that medicaid costs would go up if pot was legal... Its also a trend that celiac a very hard to diagnose GI disease is becoming much more common in the united states, and what do ya know its the same fucking symptoms btw, probably due to the high % of gluten in the strains of wheat we predominantly use. Give me links to studies that have more than a few years of findings like celiac... ,,!,,


----------



## J. Smoker (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like you need to take a pregnancy test...


----------



## remyaz0 (May 23, 2013)

Yea I think he smoked what this guy smoked,

[video=youtube;TCm_srXvB0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCm_srXvB0c[/video]


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

No need to be an asshole. I'm certainly not full of shit, nor am I on here lying or trying to make pot look evil/bad. I fucking love pot. Love, love, love it. But I'm still clean since my last post and I'm feeling better everyday. Once I've detoxes for a few months, I'll go right back to smoking, but I'll certainly be doing it less frequently. I don't care how great pot is, nothing's worth being this sick. Especially a fucking buzz. 

Out of all of the studies I've read, this is the most thorough. If you can actually read and understand medical journals and research, you'll be able to find every major study on CHS linked in this article. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538402/
This is a 98-patient case study published by the Mayo Clinic. Maybe you've heard of them?


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

Also, it's definitely not Celiac. Celiac comes with anemia, and all of my blood work is perfect. Maybe you missed the part where I've been seeing gastroenterologists regularly for months and have been tested and tested again for every GI problem known to man?


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

But, just in case you don't know how citation in these articles work, here are the other studies from credible sources.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658859/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2664574/

And the original study that coined the name Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/

Yes, they're all from the same host site, but that's because PubMed is the major storehouse for published medical journals.


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

For the laymen, here's the Wikipedia article: 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_hyperemesis_syndrome

And yes, I am fully aware that Wikipedia is not a credible source. Despite that, some people don't have the education or patience to read medical journals (and I don't blame them; that shit is boring).


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

That's definitely not the problem either. I know how to tell moldy and mite-y bud from clean bud. I've grown it myself, sold it en masse and on a small level, and I only smoke the best of the best. You aren't talking to an uneducated 'head who'll smoke shit that rode into this country in a semi tire. If I use my pocket scope and see anything even slightly out of the ordinary, I won't buy it. 

None of that really matters at the moment though, since it's been nearly two weeks without smoking now. I'm putting weight back on and I haven't even felt nauseated since the last episode I mentioned. 

Look, folks. I'm not trying to tell you everyone will develop this problem, nor am I trying to tell you to stop smoking. I'm just trying to help others understand what their problem MIGHT be if their symptoms are similar to mine. What have you got to lose by quitting for a month or two if they are?


----------



## T444 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,
I experienced the same thing with non-stop vomiting for 2 days, they took me to the emergency room and I rec'd 2 IV's. I had other episodes of getting sick at work and extreme stomach pains. I had an endoscopy done, found nothing. After doing my own self test, it came down to coffee (of all things). I had been a coffee drinker for several years with absolutely no issues. I don't know what changed, but whenever I have the slightest amount of coffee, it's near death for me. Since cutting coffee out, I haven't had any of the issues I've only had relief from smoking, never what you described. Are you a coffee drinker? Good luck


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

As to coffee, not really. I used to drink a cup most mornings at work, but once the vomiting started frequently at the beginning of this year, it was the first thing I thought to cut out. I haven't had caffeine at all since early January, so that wasn't it. I definitely appreciate the input though, and I'm glad to hear you're in good health. 

Also, on a different note, I used marijuana to help alleviate the symptoms (or so I thought), and it would generally work. About the only time I could eat was right after smoking. I didn't come to conclusion that marijuana was causing my problem until I stumbled upon an article about CHS while researching Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome (a similar disorder that usually comes with migraines).


----------



## h0psin (May 31, 2013)

So let me get this straight... when you stop smoking for small periods of time you, have bad nausea and all sorts of other GI problems. It sounds to me like you're just experiencing psychological withdrawal. It makes sense that a hot shower would help you relax a little bit because you're so stressed out from not smoking any bud. I know someone that withdrawals like heroin almost when he stops smoking. He throws up , gets sweats and chills at the same time, he cant eat anything, has trouble sleeping, etc etc... Which also makes sense that the more time off weed you have the better you start feeling. Piece the puzzle together mah dude...

Much respect,

One Love


----------



## CHS? (May 31, 2013)

No. Not at all. You've got me backwards. The problems were there while I smoked frequently at my normal pace (3-4 grams of killer shit a day). When I stopped smoking a few weeks ago, the problems stopped. They're still gone, and I haven't smoked since. (Hell, at this point I could probably pass a piss test for the first time in 8 years.) I did piece the puzzle together. It was the smoking that caused the problem.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 31, 2013)

CHS? said:


> No. Not at all. You've got me backwards. The problems were there while I smoked frequently at my normal pace (3-4 grams of killer shit a day). When I stopped smoking a few weeks ago, the problems stopped. They're still gone, and I haven't smoked since. (Hell, at this point I could probably pass a piss test for the first time in 8 years.) I did piece the puzzle together. It was the smoking that caused the problem.


so, you fixed your problem and you are now a Non-smoker and your here at the marijuana growing forum spreading ????????????

not sure of your real goal here, you made your point, but yet your still standing on your soapbox yelling for anyone to listen. Don't you think it's time for you to move on and live your new smoke free life with like minded people?


----------



## CHS? (May 31, 2013)

Why are you such an ass about this? I'm not on a soapbox. And I never said I've quit forever. I still love marijuana. I don't think it's bad just because my own choice to smoke way too much for so long made me sick. I'm not anti-pot now, nor do I like the people who are. 

I'm here to get the opinions of other people who have the same problem. Especially if they went back to smoking later and were fine, or if they found a better way to get high without the side effect (like vaping or cooking it, etc.) 

If you don't have anything positive to add to the conversation, maybe it's you who should move on; go back to one of the growing forums or something. Only a jerk is gonna sit here and take potshots at a sick person discussing his problem in the medicinal section.


----------



## CHS? (May 31, 2013)

What's my ultimate goal? To be able to get stoned again without puking uncontrollably.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 31, 2013)

If it was actually an issue for you antibiotics would not have alleviated your situation like you stated. Change up your lifestyle and see if anything changes. I am sure there are people in the world that are nauseous everyday and vomit daily that don't smoke weed.


----------



## h0psin (May 31, 2013)

Im just trying to point out that it was most likely not weed at all that made you sick. I understand that weed effects people differently but i know many many people that smoke a lot of weed every day of there lives and never have any problems like this. Maybe you are at a very stressful point in your life. Also weed with high CBD's can make you nauseous and light headed. But i really highly doubt smoking a lot of dank all day for 8 years straight can make you wanna throw up when you smoke. Especially since THC is anti emetic. So my conclusion is you either smoke high CBD weed and it wasnt cured/ grown properly, or you are having a lot of stress in your life. Stress can cause a lot of problems that down show up on medical test. Where is your scientific evidence to back this "theory" of yours up?


----------



## bunnyface (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, i agree with chuck though, why come here and start a profile called cannabinoidhyperemsissysndrome,chs?,
,and start two threads about a quite frankly very small chance of occurring problem people can get? Im sure other people are making good points but i guess it would be like if you got drunk everyday you would be more likely to get alcohol poisoning. Dont get me wrong im glad you feel better but i wouldnt attribute it just to pot... I have a friend who while he stayed in town had pretty much the same problems as you, except it was mostly coming out from his guts and shitting all the time. 3 doctors later they didnt know what it was... So he got a cold and didnt smoke for a week and his gut stopped being funny, he changed his diet while ill but thought it was the pot basically,, maybe you just need a detox,? Or as someone said you were smoking too much for your body and getting the body wanting pot but just too full.. Sorry if i dont make senese,,stoned chimp here...
infact sounds like your a pot-a-holic with those symptoms....
take it easy....


----------



## bunnyface (Jun 1, 2013)

Forgot to say that mate still smokes on weekends with no gut problems,,,


----------



## CHS? (Jun 1, 2013)

"Where is your scientific evidence to back this "theory" of yours up?"

h0psin:

It's often helpful to go a page or two back in a thread if you're looking for info and feel like you've missed something. Here are the links I posted earlier. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538402/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658859/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2664574/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/

There's four medical journals from around the world for starters. Use the citations to read more. The last one was actually the first to coin the name Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome.


----------



## CHS? (Jun 10, 2013)

Three weeks dry now and I'm completely symptom-less. No nausea, no puking, no food aversion. I'm constantly hungry now and am eating anything and everything like it's going out of style without feeling the least bit queasy. 

Up until three weeks ago (while still smoking regularly), I would feel nauseated whenever I was even around food. If I could smell it, I felt sick. If I ate, I'd only be able to tolerate a small amount (even after smoking and feeling the munchies). But now I'm eating outrageously large portions and doing everything I can to put some weight back on. So far, so good. 

I'll continue to keep y'all updated on my progress, but for now I'd say that CHS is a real issue. I don't know exactly why some people develop it and others don't, but I'm pretty damn sure I had it. What else could it be? The only thing I've changed is cutting out pot. 

On a different note, I really want to get high. Lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2013)

Bro gotta be 18. My stomach hurts when I drink cold water....... just thought I would throw that out there


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 13, 2013)

THIS IS NOT BULLSHIT!!!! I spent four agonizing months in and out of the hospital.... List a hundred pounds.... Almost died... Don't let them poo poo this!.... It is REAL!.... None of us smokers wanna hear it can harm you... I certainly did not...
Within six days of quitting, I stopped puking and screaming... I even took up smoking again, and WHAMMO!.... All over again... Unless you've suffered from this or have witnessed it, you will probably never believe it. 

I presented with 100% of the symptoms.... Hot baths REALLY helped.... Quitting smoking helped the best.... I am sad to not smoke.

My theory: growth enhancements.... The guy at the grow shop will tell you it's a three day flush.... The bottle will tell you it's a week flush.... My family does at least a 21 day flush!!!
You can tell if the ash is harder and crispier than usual, POOR FLUSH.... More carbon left over... I think it's a sound theory... People want quantity over quality... Pure and simple. Shame....


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

To the OP. Your story is quite literally identical to mine with the exception of your age. I am 42 and absolutely for certain have CHS. It was diagnosed as CVS but it is not that. The most telling differences are the relief provided by an extremely hot shower, and the lack of migraines. I know for sure it is CHS because I have had several episodes that have required hospitalization. I was once admitted for over a week with constant vomiting literally every 10 minutes. I lost 17 pounds and was 1 day away from a feeding tube when it resided. In every instance the hot shower was the only relief I found. I would literally take a hot shower every 15 minutes at times to curb the vomiting and nausea. I like you love to smoke and hope to figure out an alternative. After my last episode I stopped for over a year I put 40 pounds back on and thought I would give it a try again. I started smoking slowly and then over time was back at going through close to an ounce a week. Over time as the THC built up I started losing my appetite began feeling the nausea and started losing weight. I stopped again before it got real bad and I am now eating again putting on weight and feel fantastic. One of the things that I always loved about the MJ culture was the open mindedness. After reading some of the responses to your OP. I am truly disgusted. I like you in no way feel that this is a bad drug and I feel strongly in the benefits it provides many people. So much so that I am in the process of becoming a legal provider in the state I live in for people with a legitmate need. Like every medicine there are cases that it works great for may people but for a select few there maybe a side effect that is very detrimental. It blows my mind that people here can not accept that. I like you had every single test under the sun and for lack of a better phrase passed with flying colors. It is not stress, coffee or any other thing. Doctors finally decided to just chalk it up to CVS. I like you felt I need to understand my new found syndrome and came across CHS when the hot shower was added into the search equation. After reading that I thought, well considering how sick I get would it really kill me to stop smoking for a bit and just see what happens. What happened was quite literally almost instant relief. While I am sorry to hear that you have suffered the same as I. it is comforting to know I am not alone and I hope you and I can figure out away to enjoy something we both clearly loved for many years. If you figure it out let me know and I will do the same. The rest of the haters just consider yourself lucky instead of being so damn close minded that you sound exactly like all the hypocrite bullshit powers that be that have tried to paint MJ as a gateway drug or prevent sick people from using a medicine that works for them. Absolutely disgusting. No other way to describe it


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jul 13, 2013)

Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome? Do you realize there is a smear campaign going on as we speak? I think what is needed is some research on your part, taking advice from a system and people that have no idea of the drug is not good, look at oxy and the nightmare that's left from people listening to their doctors. I'm sorry you truly believe, but I can tell you for certain it has saved my life when our SYSTEM couldn't! It wasn't a MIRICLE! its was the cannabis and they refused to acknowledge the fact. Getting as much into your system should be your goal for good health. Sadly people you have been duped by the system, I know exactly how you feel and how you were thinking, pain isn't fun but don't settle for the crap they hash out because its not for your best interests...its for their pocket books.


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome? Do you realize there is a smear campaign going on as we speak? I think what is needed is some research on your part, taking advice from a system and people that have no idea of the drug is not good, look at oxy and the nightmare that's left from people listening to their doctors. I'm sorry you truly believe, but I can tell you for certain it has saved my life when our SYSTEM couldn't! It wasn't a MIRICLE! its was the cannabis and they refused to acknowledge the fact. Getting as much into your system should be your goal for good health. Sadly people you have been duped by the system, I know exactly how you feel and how you were thinking, pain isn't fun but don't settle for the crap they hash out because its not for your best interests...its for their pocket books.


Did you even read my post ? The medical community did not try tell me it was CHS. They beleive it is Cyclical Vomiting Syndrome, even after I told them how much I smoke. I am not part of any campaign. The facts are quite simple. If I smoke MJ regularly I will begin to lose weight, become nauseous, and start vomiting uncontrollably. When I stop it goes away. Those are the facts. I know because I have lived through it for years and have gone back and forth several times and it is no coincidence, for me smoking = sickness not smoking =feeling great. I have smoked as much pot as anybody and have not been duped by anybody. I am not against MJ in anyway. I think it is a very viable medicine for many. However in some case just like any drug some people have a different reaction. I am one of those people. I am very much in support of legalization both medicinally and recreational. Just because it doesn't work for me I in no way feel that anyone has the right to tell another what they can put in their body period. These absolutely ridiculous responses painting us as fools or some kind of antipot propagandists just helps the people that say pot makes you an idiot look like they might know what they are talking about. I am happy for you that you don't get sick from it, I wish that were the case with me but its not. I know this because I live it not because someone told me it's so. I just can't beleve how frustrating it is having a community that I respected for being accepting and open minded is actually turning out to act just like all the anit-pot brainwashed hypocrites.


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

CHS? said:


> Three weeks dry now and I'm completely symptom-less. No nausea, no puking, no food aversion. I'm constantly hungry now and am eating anything and everything like it's going out of style without feeling the least bit queasy.
> 
> Up until three weeks ago (while still smoking regularly), I would feel nauseated whenever I was even around food. If I could smell it, I felt sick. If I ate, I'd only be able to tolerate a small amount (even after smoking and feeling the munchies). But now I'm eating outrageously large portions and doing everything I can to put some weight back on. So far, so good.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY THE SAME FOR ME ! This last time around I have stopped now for 2 weeks. I am eating like a freaking horse. I bring 4 sub sandwiches a day to work now and I am still hungry. Before when I was smoking daily I was bringing 1 sandwich and I would nibble on it all day and maybe get half way through. I would get home, rip a tube get the munchies and finish the other half. I have begun to put weight back on. I realize now that this is a true blessing in disguise as I am going to become a legal grower and provider in my state and knowing that I can not use what I am growing will make that process much better for both my patients and my business. I do still hope to find away to make it work for me because while it clearly was making me sick it was very helpful in tolerating my degenerative disc disease that I have had for almost 20 years now. I just find it easier to deal with the back pain rather than the constant vomiting. I am really hoping to find out if vaping would make a difference because I have done the edible thing and it just does nothing for me. I d not feel high nor does it offer much in the way of relief of the back pain


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

The reason I have so few posts are because for years I was content growing and smoking and living my life. I actually had much better things to do when I was high than get on a computer chat with mindless fucks on a forum. However when I got sick I started looking for information as to why, because the doctors sure as shit didn't have clue. I came across others with the same symptoms/results. I guess we were wrong to think anyone here might be intelligent and open minded to have discussion about it I have $1000's of dollars owed to the hospital for every god damn test under the sun only to have them tell me. They really don't know so we'll call it Cyclical vomiting syndrome. They never suggested that I stop smoking. I did that on my own just to see what happened and low and behold that was the cure. For fuck sake I would think you all would be happy it's more pot for you, but no, your so damn afraid that someone might say pot is bad. Yet we are not saying that, especially not me. I think it is great for most people but not me. What angers me most is how stupid you make all the rest of pot smokers sound. It's such a shame you are doing such a great job backing up all the stereotypes the public has of people who smoke pot. Way to go !


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


>


no just feel sorry for all the smokers out there that have a brain and can form an independent thought.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 13, 2013)

I sent for help for you, your ride is here!!


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 13, 2013)

You must be so proud of your 1400 posts. What an accomplishment with your life. I see you have the attach a photo technique mastered. . It must take a lot of practice to become as ignorant as yourself. Certainly you weren't just born that way. I bet you have a bunch of facebook friends too don't you. I am sure you already know this and have been told it a million times but Jesus Christ your dick !


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 14, 2013)

In the late 60's science figured they had it all discovered.... Thought they knew all life forms on the planet.... Then one day a pilot flying over the Columbia Gorge spotted some native Indians NO ONE knew about! Imagine that!.... An undiscovered tribe right here in the northwest!!!

My point is, just because YOU don't see it, doesn't mean it ain't there.... This is the cruelty in me speaking here, but Chuck, I PRAY you succumb to this "phantom" illness!... Your level of ignorance is only eclipsed by your callousness.... You give stoners a bad name...


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, if you're talking shit, you should probably flush!


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 14, 2013)

jimmyjamusa said:


> In the late 60's science figured they had it all discovered.... Thought they knew all life forms on the planet.... Then one day a pilot flying over the Columbia Gorge spotted some native Indians NO ONE knew about! Imagine that!.... An undiscovered tribe right here in the northwest!!!
> 
> My point is, just because YOU don't see it, doesn't mean it ain't there.... This is the cruelty in me speaking here, but Chuck, I PRAY you succumb to this "phantom" illness!... Your level of ignorance is only eclipsed by your callousness.... You give stoners a bad name...


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 14, 2013)

jimmyjamusa said:


> In the late 60's science figured they had it all discovered.... Thought they knew all life forms on the planet.... Then one day a pilot flying over the Columbia Gorge spotted some native Indians NO ONE knew about! Imagine that!.... An undiscovered tribe right here in the northwest!!!
> 
> My point is, just because YOU don't see it, doesn't mean it ain't there.... This is the cruelty in me speaking here, but Chuck, I PRAY you succumb to this "phantom" illness!... Your level of ignorance is only eclipsed by your callousness.... You give stoners a bad name...


You hit the nail on the head with that one. I love the other responses where people are saying I have been smoking my whole life and never got sick so this is bullshit. My parents have been smoking cigarettes their whole life and don't have cancer. So obviously cigarettes don't cause cancer then right. I have drank alcohol for years and have not had liver failure so clearly that is a farce too. I know tons of people that eat peanuts and they are fine so clearly peanut allergies are just some right wing conspiracy. I personally can roll around naked in a sea of poison ivy and nothing will happen to me so I know all those people complaining of terrible rashes and itchiness are just idiots that have vivid imaginations. It's awesome how the same people that have been crying for years about how people are so close minded about pot are so damn close minded. I have done nothing but actually defend the use of pot for almost everyone but myself through this whole thread but yet somehow I am spreading bad propaganda. The responses actually remind me of the catholic church response to child molestation problem. If we say it doesn't exist then it doesn't. Just a bunch if ignorant fools that are feeding the flames for people that think stoners are stupid, ignorant idiots. I know many that aren't but they sure seem hard to find on this forum


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2013)

Well the difference is hepatoxicity allergies and cancer...everyhting you mentioned has a real backing we know the processes involved, they effect everyone..let me repeat everyone. Alcohol like tylenol destroys your liver on contact.it does this to everyone. Thats like saying cocaine made you go to sleep because your "brain chem" is different.. no it activates the exact same receptors in everyone..if you've suddenly developed problems get a doc to prescribe Rimonabant and see what happens..that will keep cb receptors from being activated at which point you will still have issues. I'm a man of science and I've found nothing reputable about this...all other side effects from weed, have a legitimate pathway that we can watch control and study...anyway you'll probly just reply like up there.. with nothing but insults. Provide some articles for me to read to convince me this exists so I can provide rebuttal. Probably with better articles. But seriously of it was effecting you so much why are you complaining on here and not fixing it. If its truly caused by weed a cb antagonist should improve the condition


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 14, 2013)

So, the Mayo Clinic are not folks of science?.... Just a bunch of hacks?... Did you read any of the links posted early in this thread?.... Not sure what science you subscribe to, but I only question your thoroughness.... I took my diagnosis in to the ER.... From the mayo clinic website... The doctors, only THEN, confirmed what I had already begun to reluctantly believe. So much for men of science... Believing a bunch of idiots at the Mayo Clinic ( sarcasm font engaged).

@ chuck.... Lame.... You need to get more cerebral in you insults and taunts... The pics seem so twelve year old female.... What Jr High do you attend?... I don't think the other girls will make fun of you if you use your big boy words....


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 14, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Well the difference is hepatoxicity allergies and cancer...everything you mentioned has a real backing we know the processes involved, they effect everyone..let me repeat everyone. Alcohol like tylenol destroys your liver on contact.it does this to everyone. Thats like saying cocaine made you go to sleep because your "brain chem" is different.. no it activates the exact same receptors in everyone..if you've suddenly developed problems get a doc to prescribe Rimonabant and see what happens..that will keep cb receptors from being activated at which point you will still have issues. I'm a man of science and I've found nothing reputable about this...all other side effects from weed, have a legitimate pathway that we can watch control and study...anyway you'll probly just reply like up there.. with nothing but insults. Provide some articles for me to read to convince me this exists so I can provide rebuttal. Probably with better articles. But seriously of it was effecting you so much why are you complaining on here and not fixing it. If its truly caused by weed a cb antagonist should improve the condition


First I will not be insulting because you were not insulting in your reply. I am not complaining. I have fixed it. The fix is super simple I just don't smoke. The OP started this thread by asking if anyone is experiencing the same thing. I was so I responded. Both he and I were attacked and insulted when in reality we both support the use of MJ for just about everyone but for us it is not working. As far as articles on MJ you can always find articles supporting either side of the agenda. As MJ becomes more acceptable and more a part of mainstream life there will be more studies and more information as to why this happens. I don't claim to know why it happens. What i do know is that if I smoke regularly, meaning daily I will lose weight and begin a pattern of uncontrollably vomiting. If I do not smoke at all or just on occasion I am fine. This much I do know for a fact because I have gone through the cycle several times now. Do you believe that science does know for certain how every single person will react to every single substance at every single stage of life. I personally do not. I am a man of science as well. At one point science thought the earth was flat but they later learned it was not. My irritation is with the fact that people that have never experienced it could dismiss it as Bullshit. This thread was in no way started to get people to not smoke in fact in many ways it was the opposite. Both the OP and myself love to smoke and hope to figure out a way to make it work for us like it is for the rest. Your response was at least thought out and you can articulate your point and for that I would never be insulting but when someone can't even type but has to post pictures because if they did type their ignorance and stupidity would be glaring then yes I will be insulting.


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 14, 2013)

They used to say Lupus was bullshit.... And fibromyalgia..... Why is that?


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBUQFjAB&url=http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22305024/&ei=bfvjUaa0DKbHiwKztoH4DQ&usg=AFQjCNGiekqylKD4oRgE5yW8fFr2eW4trg


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 15, 2013)

The craziest part of this syndrome is the nausea.... Smoking pot WILL help with the nausea, momentarily..... But later, it kicks in even worse.... I went in circles for months... If you even suspect you are suffering from this, STOP!.... I mean, what's the worst that could happen?.... You'll save a little money, and if it doesn't work, you'll just get HIGHER when you resume!.... Please don't let the nay-sayers keep you in pain.... Experiment....


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 15, 2013)

Again, my theory on why this is occurring now is the prevalence of growth enhancements and the improper flushing that goes along with it... My family does a 21 day flush when the strain allows... Some have shorter flower times and cannot be flushed that long.
If you care about your health, please watch this informative video
http://youtu.be/9sr58DBJ0Dw


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2013)

"(Lupus) is a chronic inflammatory disease believed to be a type III hypersensitivity response with potential type II involvement. [39] Reticulate and stellate acral pigmentation should be considered a possible manifestation of SLE and high titers of anticardiolipin antibodies, or a consequence of therapy. " 
straight from wiki, I know I know. It goes into quite a bit of detail for Wikipedia I was surprised, we know quite a bit about both of these.also wiki.. "The central symptom of fibromyalgia, namely widespread pain appears to result from neuro-chemical imbalances including activation of inflammatory pathways in the brain which results in abnormalities in pain processing. [15] The brains of fibromyalgia patients show functional and structural differences from those of healthy individuals"

just making a point if you want a real discussion make a thread on it.....

we don't know anything about chs or the patients in the study. Only 4 out of 5 actually saw symptom improvement and all but 1 went back to smoking so...that speaks for itself besides making it somewhat invalid....oh but yea I like how you twist my words. Most people have heard of them and find them credible so I must not know what I'm talking about...yea no its good wish I'd thought of that..you didnt actually provide what I said, do we need another "disease of exclusion"? They found 98 people with some sort of gastrointestinal issue that they hadn't found a reason for. I asked for something providing how. Like the lupus like I said in my previous post. The human body for the most part is well documented we can say oh cb1 activated the hypothalamus and ....you see what I'm getting at? That's the other article I was asking for...lol growth enhancements, proper flushing. Tokin while talking not the best idea I forgot where I was going anyway just thought I would respond since you kept posting


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2013)

Really shouldn't have though your lack of knowledge is quite obvious... but I mean you did look it up online so you must be a doc right? I mean didn't you convince THEM that you had it. Man ever since web MD and wiki came around patients think they know everything...... ironic that I quoted wiki lol they just provide the info in such a user friendly way


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 16, 2013)

What I need to remember is I don't give two rusty shits what YOU think.... I need to remember I commented here to help any potential victims know there is a possible answer that is not commonly known.... That they aren't mentally disturbed.... That relief is just one less toke away... This ain't like Morgellens disease... It has been quantified... Poo poo all you like.... I ain't trying to reach you.... You know too much already, that's obvious. I just glad you're smarter than me. I'm also glad you don't call the shots for the rest of us ignoramuses.... We need the freedom to wallow in our own stupidity and lack of knowledge.... Man of science, bah!...


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, chuckles, for once I truly am an ignoramus!... I don't know what a puppet is, and puppets freak me out.... I'm not into that shit... But I am only one person in Salem Oregon, and I do care about the other two(?) posters here, just not your lame ass!.... If you don't care, why are you trolling this thread?.... Hmm?... Says more about you than it does about us... I think you're a lonely pathetic child who needs external validation to get through your pathetic day.... Even negative validation.... You're like a puppy dog.... Grow up, get a life, and move along, little doggie!.... H'ya!... That one guy is being a dick, but at least he is seriously engaging us with big boy words!... That is tolerable.... You are not.


----------



## cc2ss (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey you go girl. Look at you Chucky all typing and shit now. Is mom home to help ? That's good. Anyone with a slight clue would be able to trace posts back to an IP address. Thats internet protocol in case your wondering. Anyway pretty sure none of us were looking for validation from a little girl that struggles just to form sentences. We know what we have experienced and others that are going through the same will surely be able to see this thread for what it was intended. I could care less what you feel about me or my situation, what bothers me most is that I am involved in just about every PRO- MJ cause and have argued tooth and nail with more people than I care to make them understand that POT is a viable medicine and furthermore really shouldn't be illegal at all even for recreation. Then along comes chucky making a case for all the anti-pot people out there. See look at that guy dumb as a steak it must be the pot they will say. Then I will have respond and say no really it's not the POT he really is just that stupid. Yes it's hard to believe but he is just that. Did I say dumb as a steak ? That wasn't not fair to cows. Steak is much smarter


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 16, 2013)

this thread is retarded as hell, you CHS kids need to get in tune with your bodies. adjust your diets. exercise and try some other things before blaming it on pot. 

i highly doubt this is "THC toxicity".

and don't point me to your useless links. i could find pro and con studies for anything out there to smear whatever side i was trying to push the agenda of.


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 16, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> this thread is retarded as hell, you CHS kids need to get in tune with your bodies. adjust your diets. exercise and try some other things before blaming it on pot.
> 
> i highly doubt this is "THC toxicity".
> 
> and don't point me to your useless links. i could find pro and con studies for anything out there to smear whatever side i was trying to push the agenda of.


I have to agree with you about finding info to support whatever side you're on.... It's just a fact.... It doesn't change your mind or mine.... But at least it's a lucid thought.... You ought to try it sometime, Chuckles!


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 16, 2013)

What I find interesting about this thread are the ones who are sitting at our table, telling us they don't like what we are having for dinner, and still shoveling it down!.... If you don't like it, excuse yourself from the table and go to bed... Don't keep sitting there crapping on us...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 16, 2013)

cc2ss said:


> no just feel sorry for all the smokers out there that have a brain and can form an independent thought.


you feel sorry for those who are perceptive . .. . is this what you were expecting to say or just a fruedien slip of a smear campaign to generalize your agenda



why dont you research the endo cannabanoid system, funny neither of you have mentioned it at all . . . .as it would be directly/indirectly responsible for you issues if your condition was caused by use of cannabis . . . too effing funny and to pathetic , i dont believe you at all


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 17, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you feel sorry for those who are perceptive . .. . is this what you were expecting to say or just a fruedien slip of a smear campaign to generalize your agenda
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you research the endo cannabanoid system, funny neither of you have mentioned it at all . . . .as it would be directly/indirectly responsible for you issues if your condition was caused by use of cannabis . . . too effing funny and to pathetic , i dont believe you at all


All Asshole-ing aside, Thank you for the endo shit.... i found it tedious, technical, and valid..... i welcome different perspectives.... it could be that.... i need to digest a bit.... it was a tough read for me...

i don't wanna spar.... i want answers.... you may have just provided that for me..... thank you, sir.... at least you're not a little bitch like Chuck.

i'm selfish.... my agenda is to myself...period... if i help anyone, good... but not my main concern in life.

again, thanks, dude


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you seriously saying you had no idea what the endocannabinoid system is and then trying to put up stuff about these receptors? Did you miss me saying an antagonist like rimonabant would resolve any issues if they were related.. your not helping anyone don't think that you are


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2013)

jimmyjamusa said:


> All Asshole-ing aside, Thank you for the endo shit.... i found it tedious, technical, and valid..... i welcome different perspectives.... it could be that.... i need to digest a bit.... it was a tough read for me...
> 
> i don't wanna spar.... i want answers.... you may have just provided that for me..... thank you, sir.... at least you're not a little bitch like Chuck.
> 
> ...


glad it was informative and or interesting, . . . . and back to my asshole stinking everwhere(opinons)

their is no way a doctor could create this illness without understanding the endo system so i call BS on these dudes and their claim to have figured it out with the help of doctors . . . . .im not saying their case is not plausible just, made up at the current time by doctors or themselves who do not have much more understanding then you or I, 


but we dont get paid to push theory's we just have them unlike doctors ( oh ya i dont trust doctors )


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2013)

Soooo intelligence has failed you and you've resorted to plain trolling? You finally realized chs isn't real? I don't understand what's going on here......this thread should just be closed already


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 18, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Soooo intelligence has failed you and you've resorted to plain trolling? You finally realized chs isn't real? I don't understand what's going on here......this thread should just be closed already


Just reciprocating.... Just reciprocating .... But I'll cha-cha with you too, if you wish to climb down into Chuck's mud pit....


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 18, 2013)

Chuck has finally earned my respect..... i think i've had my fun.... i'll leave you kids to play.... it's been enlightening hearing your perspectives, seriously.... thanks, fellas.

By the way, chuck.... i checked out the puppet thing.... i SWEAR this is my only account.... i don't know who those other people are.... i don't have enough patience to change writing styles just to fuck with you.... i'm too damn lazy.....

thanks for the fun.....Ciao

thanks again, seedwell..... that info was some of the best so far.


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Jul 18, 2013)

one more quick question.... anyone know a good thread about making cuttings and having a 99-100% success rate?.... i couldn't find one, but i am not familiar with the workings of this site....


----------



## Sdwp777 (Jul 22, 2013)

For anyone that disagrees, I am a 20 year old male living in southern orange county and for one year maybe a little longer, I have been and in a unforgiving cycle of nausea and vomiting usually occurring every month or lasting for up to a week at times. It would start off as this, I would suddenly wake up and have literally all of the symptoms originally stated by the poster, suffering from nonstop vomiting, extreme pain etc. I had been in an out of emergency rooms, having had numerous tests done and always being told by professionals it was my eating habits or from an unknown cause maybe even psychological. They stated the only cure for chronic gastritis was to not irritate the stomach in general with spicy foods. Antacids and Pepcid quickly became my best friend. Then last week I was back at square one for the millionth time. After 4 days of repetitive vomiting I made it through like always and then decided I was well enough to smoke some concentrates out of my bong with a newly purchased titanium nail. After doing so, I felt completely fine and even hungry. I ate a bagel and had sum jello thinking it was all in the past..After a few hours my stomach pain was returning, this made me uneasy and rather than smoke more i just thought I could sleep it off, Man was I wrong, upon waking up I was running to the toilet and feeling like I was back at square one, I was retching and vomiting up nothing but bile and acids for the better part of the day and eventually laying in pain and having my mother worried sick about my constant vomiting and inability to eat more than that one meal for the whole week, I was caressed into thinking the hospital may be a good option even though I thought I had already known what they were going to say. Instead of going to the hospital five minutes away I went to a different yet much nicer one in yorbalinda-placentia. Walking in at 8pm on a sunday night and being the only one in the nice smelling high quality furnished waiting room was an unexpected surprise. After five minutes i was greeted by a nurse and welcomed into the back. Did all the vitals and etc..told them of my past opiate use and also my participation in a nearby methadone maintenance program for heroin addiction and currently 10months clean. Walking into the back I saw the doctor who remembered me from the only other time I had been there for an unrelated arm injury. He was a very nice man whom had very good people skills and read all the symptoms. With a quick glance and a smile he asked if I was a chronic marijuana user. Ofcourse I said..yes. He also admitting to using marijuana all threeyears of highschool in newzealand he proceeded to bring up his hands and wave them over my abdomen said "wallah I've cured you!" "You have a condition called Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome" or CHS, it is growing more common as marijuana become more readily available and consumed. He printed out a wiki articles and wrote a prescription for promethazine, other than that he said there was nothing he could do, it was all up to me stopping usage. Although devastated that the holy substance I had been using to treat the horrid symptoms were the cause, I was grinning with relief that finally someone could tell me something that would completely cure and not just alleviate. Last night I had vomited a few times but woke up midday feeling a bit better after a long nights rest. Currently today at 6pm I am returning to my self but am worried that growing confidence will cause me to relapse on cannabis or hashoil (wax). In other words, I may not be the best writer nor give the best sentence structure or analysis but I beg that you not simply disclose the original poster as "full of shit" or "using low quality contaminated substances". Although I can not say for certain everyone will experience any symptoms I can definitely say I have. This whole ordeal has offered a wake up call. Maybe my stomach will be less sensitive to foods and ill have the energy to lift again, it sucks the only cure is stopping completely...but I just happen to be one of those unlucky few in the percentage. Live and learn


----------



## Dubstin (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this the same guy on 3 accs


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 23, 2013)

Dubstin said:


> Is this the same guy on 3 accs


funny how many 1 posters seem to show up and just happen to find this thread, Which had died BTW.


----------



## HeadBandPuffer (Aug 1, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> funny how many 1 posters seem to show up and just happen to find this thread, Which had died BTW.


Unless you have something constructive to contribute please don't waste the time of people looking to feel better. 

A good friend of mine and I puff the same amounts, 1.5oz a month. We've both been to the ER multiple times after days of vomiting and feeling nauseous.
The worst episodes seem to follow fatty foods and then laying down right away, particularly flat so stomach acid hits your throat. Like puff, grind and crash. Next thing you know ... I'm in a scolding shower, then switching to freezing trying to shock my body out of the nausea. It works sometimes as long as I don't eat or drink anything until things calm. However that is rare cuz I'm usually dying of thirst. Unfortunately that leads to the ER. BE STRONG!

Im pretty sure though that these episodes can be caused by a mixture of the following in one way or another: excess chronic bong hits (rough on throat), fatty foods then sleep right after (especially 2-3 days in a row), massive stress - worrying about things you should be doing but are not or things out of your control, too many cigs, sluggish digestion (probably due to effect on thalamus - which could also be why hot showers feel so good, it effects our temperature regulation too), and probably others mentioned earlier.

My buddy I mentioned above quit smoking entirely for 1 year but still had some attacks... He thinks it's purely stress and diet. I think that's possible but not sure.

Here is what I do that works:
1) no food 3-4 hours before bed. 
2) unfortunately... For me it takes almost 2mg but Xanax can completely alleviate all of it if I catch it early but sometimes that calms me down so well I want to eat, which starts the vicious cycle. 
3) if i wake up nauseous but I'm not too bad... Scolding to freezing and back and forth showers can shock the feeling away but beware of pneumonia and the thirst and keep your stomach dry.
4) the ER cocktail cure= Zofran, Protonix and 2-3mg of Dilaudid (strong pain killer). After this I fall asleep and wake up completely fine. If you can convince the ER to give you this cocktail, you'll be home in a few hours feeling great. I do need to maintain a bland low fat diet for a day at least or it will return.

All in all, moderation and self control seem to be the answer.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys are just stoopid!!!!!
After reading all the posts from these people, there are at least four different writing styles... If you were as smart as you claim to be, you'd see the vastly different writing styles!.... Everyone uses language differently.... You guys just use it on a more base level than I or some of the other posters... It's not your fault... I blame the culture and education system...
By the way, I fell off the wagon and started taking rips of a non-enhanced grow.... Symptoms returned full force.... Bummer...


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Aug 2, 2013)

Just to take the mystery out of your theory, Chuck, when you type Cannabinoid Hyperemisis into a google search, this thread is the first or second choice shown.... This thread is not nearly as obscure as you may think.


----------



## Just Another Puppet? (Aug 4, 2013)

jimmyjamusa said:


> Just to take the mystery out of your theory, Chuck, when you type Cannabinoid Hyperemisis into a google search, this thread is the first or second choice shown.... This thread is not nearly as obscure as you may think.


Which is was brought me here tonight as I lay in a hospital bed looking for answers.

I am scheduled for an Endoscopy in the morning. In talking to the GI, she mentioned CHS and suggested I research it.

This is probably my 8th hospital stay for these symptoms dating back to 2005. And I also have had every test under the sun as well, and have missed many, many days of work and other things because I was curled up in a ball in pain.

I love to smoke pot, but tonight came to the realization that I need to stop.

Big thanks to the OP for starting this thread. And if I had not lived thru this so many times myself I would probably discount any credibility to the theory as well.

Not sure why I am in the small percentage of those that do suffer this, but at this point I am convinced that it is a real affliction, and not something dreamed up by anti-pot folks, or the medical establishment.

All of my instances have occurred after sustained use and have been over way too long a period of time and too many varied sources to be caused by mold or any other anomaly in the weed itself.


Like I said above, I love pot but it no longer loves me.

Sad, but I believe it is true.


And chuck, you are truly a tool.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 5, 2013)

jimmyjamusa said:


> Just to take the mystery out of your theory, Chuck, when you type Cannabinoid Hyperemisis into a google search, this thread is the first or second choice shown.... This thread is not nearly as obscure as you may think.


That's because you frequent RIU. If you had never been here it would prbly pop up with different results.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 5, 2013)

What the OP describes sounds very similar to what people reported from smoking spice and synthetic CBDs. I have read of people having the issue after wrecking their CBD receptors on spice, then when switching to MJ and finding their receptors are pretty much burned out. I've never heard of it occurring with just MJ use.

When I was younger I would go through 2 oz or more a month and I NEVER had this problem. I don't smoke that much currently though so, I can't really give a comparison from a recent standpoint. It is possible to damage your receptors, but it's questionable that it could happen from MJ alone.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 5, 2013)

No it doesnt , effects from jwh-018 and the like are because its a full agonist of sigma receptors leading to seizures and can cause organ failure. Please don't feed the trolls


----------



## mjane13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been diagnosed with the Cannabanoid Hyperemisis and am not sure if it's just an easy answer for my gastroenterologist or if I legitimately have developed this "allergy". I have smoked marijuana on and off for about 15 years and typically have used it in cases where I was actually neaseas and it has improved my symptoms. However, recently I had a hysterectomy and literally since the day I had my surgery I have vomitted profusely, to the point of hospitalization. I had a regular form of hyperemisis during both pregnancies where I was hospitalized and even had to be given a Picc line in order to have 1200 calories, TPN, Lipids, and medication administered. I did not smoke during these periods but still continued to have the same symptoms. I live in a very conservative red state and am unsure if the doctors are just frustrated because they can't figure it out and they are blaming it on my "drug use" or if I am really spontaneously "allergic to chronic". I've never smoked spice, or K2 or any of that ridiculousness and only smoke KB. I've just started researching this ailment and of course am not smoking any longer. As much as I love Chronic, its does not love me back anymore. I am still currently sick but it has only been about 30 days. Do you know how long the symptoms would continue once usage has stopped? It's all very confusing because its so spontaneous and out of the blue. I am having a gastroparesis study done in two weeks. I'm hoping to have more information after that. But any advice you could offer would be appreciated. It makes me sad because as crazy as its sounds smoking has helped my asthma when its at its worst, my cyclical vomitting had improved in the past with it and now I'm just left with all these questions and all these symptoms that are still lingering. Its so frustrating!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2013)

Thc levels should have dropped enough for you to pass a drug test long ago. Down receptors have come back and your body should be back to its normal state. If symptoms don't improve drastically within 2 weeks I would go back to the doc as its not chs...in any case, wish you luck


----------



## Yoz (Aug 20, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> That's because you frequent RIU. If you had never been here it would prbly pop up with different results.


First of all I would like to introduce myself, as this is my first post ever on this website. I found this website after doing some research on my reoccurring nausea, and I googled the term cannabinoid hyperemisis. I would just like to point out, that aside from the surprising fact that my first time searching this term after typing "cannabinoid" the full search of cannabinoid hyperemisis was suggested third on the list...showing the popularity of the subject, most likely from those suffering the symptoms. Also, this forum was the second choice provided for the search. So if people think this is an obscure topic...reality hurts.

I would just like to add my voice to those who believe they have this condition. I am 21 and have smoked heavily for almost 4 years now, and the last few years I have had episodes of stomach upset, onset of extreme nausea and inability to eat or be around food for days at a time, most of the nausea usually occurring in the morning although with my current discomforts occurring later at night. This seems to be happening a few times a year, most noticeably after a prolonged period of heavy use like 2g a day (I'm female, 115 pounds, 5' 8") followed by a period of significantly reduced usage. At first we thought it might be food sensitivities...but I knew that every time I was forced to reduce my smoking pattern this condition always came around...I know this isn't psychological, I enjoy my sober mind state as much as the next person...anyways, this condition should be at least on the minds of every user. Even if you don't believe in it, do you seriously believe that a drug we have had such little opportunity to understand could truly have no serious negative effects? Eventually, science will find one. Anyone who believes different, good luck.


----------



## kawaiimomo (Sep 2, 2013)

Crazy to read so much posters bashing the OP just because it doesn't happen to them. Mates, everyone in this forum is a ganja lover, and nobody is sadder about not being able to smoke than the people who suffer this shitty syndrome.

I am 34 male. Smoking very occasionally for the last 2 years although I was smoking heavily and daily for the previous 15 years (hashish and ganja, around 10 or more very loaded joints daily).

Somewhere around my last 2 years of daily use I started suffering recurrent vomiting. The first time I thought it was because drinking because I drank a lot the night before, I kept puking for 8 hours non stop. I ended up in urgent care in the hospital with very low level of potassium and sodium due to the vomiting. 3 months later, without drinking this time, same thing happened, this time for 6 hours. Some 3-4 months later, same. But this time I didn't go to the hospital, just keep drinking (and throwing out) serum to keep my Na and K levels.

I finally went to a doctor who diagnosed me with cannabinoid hyperemesis. I didn't stop smoking as it has always been my biggest pleasure and hobby  Vomiting kept coming at a rate of 3-4 times per year. 2 years ago I moved to South East Asia and practically stopped smoking due to the severe laws here, no episodes since. Yes, the study is yet premature, but I would think there's some kind of relationship between ganja and these crazy vomiting.

In my case, as an anxiety sufferer for many years, those episodes set my anxiety to sky high levels. Taking sublingual medication to stop it did nothing. When I was vomiting I first emptied my stomach, then keep puking for hours just throwing bile while sweating like crazy. This only happened in the morning the first time it occurred, all the other times it was in the afternoon. I must add that I think this always happened in stress periods. At first I thought the food didn't set well in the stomach due to stress, but when that is the case you just throw out the food and that's all. The main symptom is you keep puking for hours and nothing can stop it (actually intravenous Primperan [metoclopramide] seemed to stop it, but you just can't inject it by yourself, specially on that state). As in the OP case, I thought it would be better to die when I was in the middle of an episode, you should consider yourselves lucky it doesn't happen to you, but don't bash people who are exposing a real problem.


----------



## sufferer (Sep 5, 2013)

hello everyone, ive been suffering with all the same symptoms and been devistated sense i found out this is what it is that i have because im a heavy user and love to dab. i was really hoping the op or someone on here could dell me after i detox if there is any way to start again occasionally or even just dab occasionally because as most of you probably feel the same it was a big part of my lifestyle more than just getting high. i love all the glass work and all the above so if anyone has any suggestions or methods they used please let me know and inform me. like you all said I've had morning sickness for a fiew years and just over the past couple weeks i had 2 hospital visits and every test ct scan and everything under the sun came back negative and luckily my doctor was smart enough to point it out because he has seen it many other times working in the er. I'm glad i found out before it not to the next level but as i said it so so so hard to picture never using again. thanks everyone i'd love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## TimInVa (Sep 7, 2013)

How are you doing with the CHS? Hope you are feeling good.

Is there a certain amount or frequency you can smoke without vomiting?

I'm 55, have smoked since I was about 14, and have been having episodes of "intractable vomiting" as the docs call it for many years. I love pot, believe there are plenty of good medical uses, but realize that too much of a good thing may become a bad thing.

I'd like to learn more about it and see if there is a minimum/maximum level that does not cause puking.

I can't count the number of times I've been to the ER for dehydration from days of puking. The docs re-hydrate me with two bags or fluids, give me IV Phenergen and IV pain killer to ease the stomach distress and send me home. Before I knew the appropriate protocol and had no idea what it was, I had upper GI, lower GI, CT scans of my belly, I even had my gall bladder removed in 2001 on an ER visit. I've had endoscopies, colonoscopies, flex-sigmoidoscopies, pretty much every test you can imagine.

Right now I am about 30 days without pot. I'm past the cravings and have had no stomach problems. My earlier symptoms during a bad episode match pretty much everything described here and in the medical journals, including the compulsive bathing for symptom relief.

It's obvious from the posts here that many people do not believe it is real. My gastro doc had never heard of CHS a few years ago, now he says it is a recognized syndrome. Countless tests came back normal except a stomach emptying test, which I had while an episode was just beginning.

I am a former newspaper editor and photojournalist, and I'm looking for real-life examples of people who have dealt with this, to eventually put together an article or even a book, not a medical journal just a layman's view of this whole thing. 

I'd like to gather descriptions from other people who suffer from this. I will use only first name, city or state, and age.

If you'd like to email me about this, I created an email for this purpose, it is TimInVa (at) aol (dot) com.

If anyone has stories about cannabis hyperemesis syndrome I'd appreciate hearing them.

Many thanks and thanks for reading.

Tim in Virginia


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this guy is making new accounts for bullshit stories


----------



## TimInVa (Sep 13, 2013)

I wrote the earlier post dated 9-8-2013 and just realized I wrote my contact email address incorrectly.

I'm a journalist, and I'd like to gather stories of people dealing with cannabis hyperemesis syndrome to eventually put together an article, not for a medical journal, just a layman's view of this whole thing.

It's fine to disagree and I understand many people do not believe this is a real syndrome. I'm not sure either, that's why I'm doing the research for this article. 

I can say truthfully that I am the only person I know who has ever had anything like this. Most of my friends smoke pot and have never had this experience. Perhaps some people are prone to this while most are not. To make it clear: I love smoking pot, and if I can find a way to enjoy it without getting sick I most certainly will. 

If you would like to share your experience, you can email me at TimInVirginia(at)aol(dot)com. I will only use first name (fake names are okay too), city or state, gender, and age.

I guess I should expect to get flamed, just understand that your comments may become part of my article.

Thanks, and be well.

Tim in Virginia


----------



## mrCRC420 (Sep 14, 2013)

This post is full of bad ju-ju. A Mod should come by and nuke it.....


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Sep 14, 2013)

i NEVER had heard or visited this site before my first google search for CH.....my family has awesome grows, so i've never used the internet to disscuss growing weed.... At least you're not being a dick about it, Hank.... i truly appreciate it, sir.


----------



## jimmyjamusa (Sep 14, 2013)

nope.... comes out the other end..... and it's a cumulative process, doesn't happen after just taking one hit..... i have found a balance since my last post a month back..... if i smoke 2 hits or less a day, i only suffer from a perception of elevated internal heat, and only the mildest of stomach discomfort... it's not a TRUE win, but at least i can still smoke!


----------



## Zpeace (Sep 26, 2013)

First thing first, I am a total supporter of medical marijuana, and I feel that it has numerous medical benefits. After saying that I only read the first page, and I have to say those who are closed minded thinking that CHS is not real need to open there fucking mind......seriously you smoke cannabis so your mind should be opened already. My fiancé has been through hell in back within these last 3 years. Over 20 admissions, 3 PICC lines, over 40 IV attempts, has lost over 100 lbs, suffers from nausea and vomiting everyday, and is/was a chronic smoker x 6 years. Previously to finding out that she possibly has CHS she had several different diagnosis thrown at her-From celiac diseases to possibly gastroparesis. We have seen 4 different GI specialist is 3 different states now, and just last week this new GI doctor suggested CHS. And the first thing that made him come up with this diagnosis was the hot showering. So please my fellow stoners believe this because this diagnosis has been hell for her, and has almost taken her life. It truly sucks that she can not enjoy Bud anymore, but if it means saving her life then so be it. I truly hope that anyone that is a chronic smoker who begin to show CHS symptoms quickly check this out before wasting there life and money trying to figure this out. Honestly this has been the worst thing to happened to my fiancé, she is unable to work due to vomiting each day, she hardly has a social life, she cant enjoy food.....but hopefully cessation of Cannabis solves all of these problems. Again I am totally not against Cannabis, but CHS is definitely real and can/will ruin your life.


----------



## **Capt.KB (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the post, I have had experiences like this... it was like nobody could relate and nobody had this episode happen to them whenever I brought it up so I just kept it to myself. 
In high school I was smoking a blunt before class, everything seemed normally good at first, when I started walking to class I felt a bit too high to be in a hard ass desk bored to death so I decided to skip class, as I got off school grounds nausea began creeping,
I had to get somewhere fast, I went around the back of a secluded building, was in cold sweats and began puking out everything in me nearly even my asshole, I couldn't even breath because the gagging gut-wrenching mode was so intense, I had to catch a breath when ever possible and hold it while hoping I wasn't going to pass out during the vomit contractions(Feeling that if I didn't fight through this I would die). I thought it would never end and when it finally did it was almost like being reborn with a new chance at life. This was the first time it happened and I put it down to the blunts, I never had something like that happen until those blunts, I don't normally smoke blunts. I also worried that they were laced with something but I doubted it, never the less[FONT=georgia, arial, verdana, sans-serif] I've been fearful of blunts ever since. 
Greening out & green fever are described similarly, [/FONT]Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome is new info for me, Unflushed bud has brought me feelings reminiscent to my first horrible near death experience, but I also have low tolerance, smoking can go far into the dark side if I smoke too much, low quality bud takes me to a bad place too. I have more recently found out that I have celiac and hypothyroidism but I can't say what roles they play. I will be experimenting with my problems to see if I can't find a better understanding, i.e. Cutting all gluten, no hypo meds, and try different cannabinoids combos among other things(to be continued...). You have to do what works for you, Cannabis is one of the greatest plants on the planet, but not everybody can use her the same way! 

This sickness issue needs to have support for people who don't have it so blissfully, Its ok with me if the others are skeptical or treat it as a informant cop post, in a world of war where most of the war is fought via mental warfare it is understandable that good people be untrusting about a strangers intentions or agenda, but it should not stop us from building records of honest information to help people though, it is because of the psychotic narcissistic tyrannical incompetent legalized criminals in gov. that we do not have better resources and better information on subjects such as this one.


----------



## Resinxtractor (Sep 26, 2013)

make you wonder if all these people with supposed CHS is from smoking tainted cannabis with pesticides and pgr's since most of them are not from medical states or medical patients. Just seem like another condition fabricated by big pharma.


----------



## stillloveweed (Sep 27, 2013)

CHS why the hell do you even entertain these ignorant individuals telling you that you are making all of this up? What do you have to gain by making up a story like this? There are BILLIONS of people in this world with different bodies and tolerances. Everybody's body doesn't handle marijuana the same way. My uncle is literary allergic to weed, like he can smoke weed and his face will get all swollen right away. I know its true because it happened to me too. I started smoking weed when I was about 11 or 12. The first episode started when I was about 17. I'm 19 now. It happened to me 3 times, each episode lasting for about a week. But it is THE WORST. Your nauseous 24/7, throwing up whatever you try to eat. You are literally dying because you can't keep anything down. And hospitals cant help. They can just keep you on iv fluids until it goes away. And you can try to say its something else, but this is literally the only syndrome where EVERY SINGLE ONE of the symptoms match up to what your feeling, right down to the showers. trust me, I have spent hours on the internet trying to find something else that it could possibly be but nothing else hits the nail right on the head. It hit me pretty hard because weed was such a big part of my life. I would smoke almost every morning before school, and when I got out of school, it wasn't any different. I always wonder, "why is it affecting me now after all of these years of smoking?!" but that's how it works, it builds up in your system. I still smoke every once in a while but I can never go back to being a everyday smoker, I'm just too scared. I'm not trying to scare anybody or preach BELIEVE ME I miss weed sooooooo damn much and if you can still smoke, more power to you. But I just hate seeing a man ridiculed for an experience as serious as this. Have some compassion people.


----------



## Manderley (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there. I have CHS and would love to speak to someone else who does. I think its the compulsive hot bathing that is the giveaway...


----------



## TimInVa (Oct 2, 2013)

Manderley said:


> Hi there. I have CHS and would love to speak to someone else who does. I think its the compulsive hot bathing that is the giveaway...


Manderley - 

I also have CHS, see my earlier posts above.

You can email me directly at TimInVirginia(at)aol(dot)com.

Lots of people on this site will make fun of you and tell you it's not real. I wish them well but they've never experienced this.

If you want to hear from someone who has been through this, send me a note.

Feel better soon!

Tim in Virginia


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 2, 2013)

Are all the 1st poster people on this thread trying to remake Reefer Madness??
Trying to say people like me 35 years smoking in about 2 weeks.
Im fine, still smokin.
newest studies of adult men show improved brain function not Burnt brain cells....


----------



## stillloveweed (Oct 2, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Lol your full a shit ... yet another first poster?? Damn....... so lemme just say that if your allergic to weed (never heard that one before) but if you are, I'm certain you would not be smoking weed for years....
> 
> Anyway so I was bored this morning so I thought I would check all my bases...I've reviewed and reread many studies and documented side effects of marijuana.. which is an anti emetic, meaning anti emesis..... I literally can't find a single shred of evidence supporting chs..if only thc increased hcg levels, hormonal studies , many of them have been performed showing a reduction in testosterone and progesterone of course still in normal ranges, the only thing you could use to support chs would be that thc increases hcg levels basically giving you morning sickness. But hcg levels are actually reduced and is thought that its reduction is what reduces testosterone..
> 
> Anyway, in summary of all my posts...there is not one shred of evidence supporting this and in fact its quite the contrary. Every study, every "side effect" from thc should eliminate hyperemesis... its ridiculous..completely made up.....


hahahahahaha people like you are so funny to me my friend. First, when did you graduate from med school? Oh okay. Second, I asked it before but ill ask it again. What do I have to gain by "making up" a story like this? Your trying to sound smart because you did a little research on google but you sound really dumb because it happened. You have nothing in front of you but a bowl pack, some lotion, and a laptop. You are most likely in a dead-end job and not going anywhere in life, live with your mom, and you get on the internet because it is the only place that you can try to sound smart. So stop beating your dick off for a second and learn something you waste of sperm.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2013)

I graduated in 2002(edit. Actually after thinking about a while I think it was 04)..... from Texas tech

10 years of it.........so I'll be a dick I guess.....you can go ahead and call me Dr qwiz if you wish...

When I said I was covering all my bases yes I did Google and look into chs and the studies as well as the cannabinoids. But I also discussed this with my colleagues and using my own background with the human body and pharmacology (pk/pd)


----------



## DoesntWantToBelieveInCHS (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi im 19 years old with a history of daily cannabis use for about 3 years now , and i too have symptons extremly similar to everyone elses but for some reason cannot find it in me to believe that Cannabis Hypermesis is my diagnosis or a real diagnosis for that matter and its because of this...

How many of you with these symptoms also experience large amounts of saliva build up in there throats??? 

For me thats what really triggers all my symptons. Ill wake up and ill have to spit, and i just keep spitting and spitting its almost endless. Once the saliva is thick enough to make me gag thats when i start throwing up. 

The "hot shower" technique everyone claims to relieve all nausea is not my way of relieving the pain , i take long bike rides... Yeah sounds stupid right? But its true, ill hop on my bike go for like an hour ride come back home and ill feel 100% better . Though a hot shower does sort of feel exotically pleasant when feeling this terrible it was never my first instinct . My first instinct to relieving my nausea was fresh air , being outside . Then again i do use a portable heater in my room but idk if that counts...

I honestly know what i must do to make all these symptons go away permanently but i dont want to stop , and i also dont want to start believing in a diagnosis with no or little background and research behind it. For the most part of this diagnosis all you can find is the symptons and nothing more. Its almost been 3 years since the docs started diagnosing patients with this BS and there still is no concrete detials about it. Ive been experiencing these symptons for over a year now and gone to the ER once and ergent care once for IV's due to a lack of liquids in my body but lately ive been able to just deal with it. This is gonna sound nasty but ive been given promethazine suppositories and so far when experiencing these symptons it sorta helps. Basically makes you sleep through it all. Idk though , after reading this entire thread im sorta considering to stop but im a prop 215 patient of san francisco california. Its hard to stop when smoking is literally your lifestyle . Please find a cure or at least a diagnosis with credible evidence . Peace


----------



## TimInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi DoesntWantToBelieve - 

Do a Google search under the terms "J.H. Allen and Cannabinoid Hyperemesis" (with the quotation marks). This will bring up the original small study that first described CHS in a medical journal. Then search with the terms "Douglas A. Simonetto and Cannabinoid Hyperemesis" in quotes and this should bring up a 2012 study by the Mayo Clinic. 

That one gets pretty technical but has a lot of information.

Read them both and then decide for yourself if your symptoms match what they describe. Hopefully you'll find that you don't fit the pattern of CHS. Certainly for most people pot has been shown to help with nausea. For me there seems to be an invisible line that if I cross I go into a puking episode. 

Phenergen is what the docs give me by IV in the hospital, and they send me home with the suppositories for the times I can't hold down water to swallow a pill. They do help, but the hot showers or baths seem to make the connection to CHS. 

Ignore the immature idiots on this site that will make fun of you. I wish them well and truly hope they never have to deal with this condition. I hope to be able to smoke small amounts of pot in the future if I can find a level that does not make me sick. 

If you want to correspond directly, you can email me at TimInVirginia(at)aol(dot)com.

Best of luck to you and be strong and stay well!

Tim in Virginia





DoesntWantToBelieveInCHS said:


> Hi im 19 years old with a history of daily cannabis use for about 3 years now , and i too have symptons extremly similar to everyone elses but for some reason cannot find it in me to believe that Cannabis Hypermesis is my diagnosis or a real diagnosis for that matter and its because of this...
> 
> How many of you with these symptoms also experience large amounts of saliva build up in there throats???
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanmiss (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey! I think I have this as well. Well last year I was in the hospital I found out I had acid reflux AND gastritis! So that doesn't help me there. But I've been smoking for about 7 years now. I just went to the hospital today because I couldn't take it anymore. The past couple of months I've just even getting worse and worse throwing up for 12 hours and stuff like that. The doctor told me to quit smoking for a month so in gonna see if it helps. I'll always be a stoner girl at Heart though!


----------



## TimInVa (Oct 4, 2013)

Jeanmiss said:


> Hey! I think I have this as well. Well last year I was in the hospital I found out I had acid reflux AND gastritis! So that doesn't help me there. But I've been smoking for about 7 years now. I just went to the hospital today because I couldn't take it anymore. The past couple of months I've just even getting worse and worse throwing up for 12 hours and stuff like that. The doctor told me to quit smoking for a month so in gonna see if it helps. I'll always be a stoner girl at Heart though!


Hi Jeanmiss - 

Read my post just above yours, and check out the search terms for the research articles I mentioned. Some of it gets pretty technical but there is some good info in there.

You can contact me directly if you want, TimInVirginia(at)aol(dot)com. You'll also find more understanding at the cvsa(dot)org website under Adult CVS sufferers.

I'm trying for 60 days weed free, so far day 54 with no problems. It takes at least 30 days for the weed to get completely out of your system so hang in there. 

Hope this helps!

Tim in Virginia


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

I created an account JUST because of this page. Ill share my story, Chuck, ignore me because Im ignoring you.

Ive been smoking since 2007, in recent years ive been smoking pretty much everyday, multiple times a day. I very much enjoy smoking. I love smoking with friends out in nature, or just smoking by myself (I like the thought processes that it brings out in me). I have never smoked synthetic bullshit (as far as I know) and usually get decently good quality bud. Ive had some weird GI issues for some time now but nothing very serious that I thought needed attention (One weird thing that happens to me is RIGHT before I smoke, I have this urge to take a dump). After smoking this feeling goes away. I found myself taking a shit before smoking just so I wouldnt have to feel uncomfortable for a few minutes before the weed kicked in. Its as if my body knows I am about to smoke and makes me want to take a shit in anticipation of it. Really weird symptom that I thought I should mention in case anyone else has this (Please say so and ignore the trolls ITT).

Last wednesday I had to be admitted to the hospital. From 7 AM until 3 PM i was vomiting NON STOP. I REALLY didnt want to go to the hospital, I called my personal doc and told him what was going on, he told me I had to call for an ambulance immediately and that my life was in danger due to being severely dehydrated and loosing all my electrolytes from vomiting. Most of the time I waited, I was in the shower under very hot water. It was the only thing that seemed to give me slight relief. It came to my mind to jump in the shower because I was feeling very cold and sweating, shivering. The hot water helped a lot, but the pain was still incredible/unbearable and I was vomiting everything I drank. I began vomiting up bile. I felt intense acid reflux, burping and hickuping very frequently. Frequently the hickups and burps produced acidic vomit in my mouth. I also felt very bloated. It was very unpleasant. I got to the hospital in time and received emergency IV fluids and electrolytes (A LOT of them, I waited waaaaaay too long to go to the hospital). I got a ct scan and an xray. Everything was pretty much unremarkable except for an inflamed colon which the ct scan revealed (colitis). I was in the worst abdominal pain I EVER imagined. It was unbearable and came in waves. For moments you felt just a slight relief, and then crushing pain which no pain medication can help. You just have to endure until it is over. I have felt a lot of pain in my life, and believe me when I say this was incredible pain. 

Anyway, as I said, I got in the hospital last wed. Thursday morning I vomited once (or twice, cant remember now) but was feeling a bit better. By thursday night I was feeling better so I managed to convince a doctor to discharge me. I enjoyed the night and celebrated by packing myself a nice bowl.

I awoke Friday at 5 AM. Initially I didnt feel completely horrible but I felt the acid building up. It quickly got worse. I started vomiting again. I vomited around 4-6 times that day. I do not know how I managed to do it, but somehow I kept myself from vomiting right after I took my medication (Cipro, flagyl, protonix and some anti nauseau med i dont recall and am to lazy to read off the label at this moment) and I managed to keep most of my water in. So I didnt feel I needed to go to the hospital again, I really didnt wanna go. Saturday, I felt good again, almost back to normal. Still nauseous and irritated stomach but amazing compared to the day of hell I had wednesday. Again, I celebrated at night with a bowl.

Sunday I wake up at 4ish. Oh shit... its starting again... I uncontrollably vomit till around 2PM. This time im loosing all my medications and fluids. Not holding anything down anymore, worst pain ever is back also. I lament, and again... go to the emergency room.

Ill hurry up the rest of the story now. Had an upper endoscopy done, was diagnosed with gastritis along with my colitis. Was told to continue medications, etc... was released finally on Wednesday afternoon (a full week after my first visit). It was my week of hell, the absolute worst week I ever experienced. In that past week alone, I lost 20 lbs. 

I havent smoked since and am feeling more normal daily.

As much as I hate to admit it, I really think it was CHS. 

I think a warning sign that you may be smoking too much is acid buildup... this was my problem for weeks before this incident. I took prilosec or other antacids to relieve it. If you find yourself having acid buildup in your stomach... SLOW DOWN on the ganj. Im telling you, you do NOT want to experience that pain. Enjoy the weed all you want but dont tell us who just had the worst experience of our lives that we are bullshitting, and look out for those signs yourself. 

Note, I was smoking entirely too much weed and far too frequently. It got to the point where I would smoke primo bud and not really feel much of an effect. I think it has to do with some chemical buildup with sustained cannabis use, and potentially a physical withdrawl symptom (since you do not feel sick when you smoke... only after the bud wears off do you feel bad). But that last bit is just what I am currently thinking. I plan on looking into this much further.

Just as a side note, I also have a bachelors degree in neuroscience. Doesnt make me an expert in anything but Im not exactly ignorant to science or scientific research. Ill see what I can come up with (if anything) and post here possibly. But Im really interested in hearing other peoples experiences. I am considering doing some kind of basic scientific study to get more at the heart of CHS, what it is, and why we get it. So please, if you experienced any of this, dont let the trolls scare you away. Ignore them. 

We all love pot here, I am COMPLETELY for legalizing weed and thats not going to change. I wish I could enjoy weed, and maybe one day I can again but Im not tempting that shit again for the moment. 

My sympathies are with those who posted here earnestly because they also suffered an attack. 

Last side note. Im keeping the last batch of weed I picked up and am going to try to store it securely... considering the possibility of contaminated weed by one compound or another as being the culprit of this. I JUST picked up from a new supplier (it was super sour d's) so maybe this is why? I am doubtful of this however because my friends have been using him for some time and are fine. If you experienced symptoms please tell your story. Reading this has saved me a ton of pain and money and it can for others as well (if they just slow down when the begining symtoms start). Did you guys also experience GI symptoms the weeks prior to the outbreak? This is something Im very interested in. 

Much love, and I hope everyone feels better!


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, Tim... thats me that Just emailed you on your private email.


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

Im not sure how rollitup works... but is there a Moderator or Administrator that can verify that we are posting from different IP addresses/locations to prove it isnt just one dude posting as some scientifically illiterate douchebags have been suggesting. I live in queens New York btw.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

"are you 100 percent sure"
Yup....solid hundo


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> "are you 100 percent sure"
> Yup....solid hundo


how? Please elaborate.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

Because if you go back Tim in via and doesn't want to believe in chs ect ect all of those members gave specific info and seem to be the same person...hey I'm 44 in Virginia my email is.... hey I'm 23 in Tallahassee and my email is.. whatever man. I don't know anyone's email name or age of anyone on this site. I also know how many people join the site...you and everyone hear that's a first poster talk the same gave the same info and do it in a time frame that matches getting a new user name accepted to riu.. also only one posters are here how come they joined just to post something they felt so strongly about then left... if it wasn't one dude how come all if these people aren't ganging up on me and chuck..its just one dude making a new thing every week...you see what I'm saying? Plus I'm an actual doctor I mean the door where I work actually has Dr before my last name...I've talked to my colleagues and discussed with them all if the possibilities......I do not believe this condition to exist nor do the people I work with..and they also have phd s in various fields of medicine

Also didnt one of the other one posters get an endoscopy? And didn't you see my huge thing about weed raising stomach ph and all my other explanations


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol whoa....grammar issues...not even gonna fix


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea, your a doctor, suuuuuure. A doctor wouldnt be so dismissive of patients. I actually am applying to medical school this upcoming year, if you are a doctor... you honestly should be ashamed of yourself for being so dismissive and arrogant. How does any of what you say prove 100 percent we arent different people with the same horrible experience? What is your specialty? Where do you practice medicine and what medical school did you go to? 

For those who actually dealt with CHS. I just called Dr. Simonetto and was able to get an email address. I emailed Dr. Simonetto at the Mayo clinic. Hoping I can get more information and offering my medical records for scientific research. Ill post here if I hear back. If i dont hear back, the receptionist said that the Mayo clinic sometimes blocks emails, so I will call again and try to get through to him.


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

Are any of the people who posted here having experienced CHS still following this thread? Id love to hear from you guys instead of these trolls.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

As I've mentioned before I am not a MD... I have a pharm d, however where I do not work in a Walmart pharmacy and my colleagues have various specialties.....I graduated from Texas tech. No its not the best school ever but it is top 10..... I make and prepare unstable pharmaceuticals for a living. With a specific background in the brain and how drugs affect the body..pk/pd......I'm aware of the cannabinoids and the bodies reaction ect ect


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol dude..I know more about the brain and body than most doctors. I have too know, before you apply to medical school you should probly learn the basics...doctors understand the disease I understand the medicine..because I know what the cannabinoids do I know chs to not exist....and I am a chronic smoker...probly smoke more in a day than you in a week...while being a doctor.....so.......come back when you have something explaining chs


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol yea I'm arrogant....and yea I do know more about specific areas than a surgeon or general practitioner or whatever you have in mind...and yea I'm a Dr. So is a therapist or maybe a paleontologist calling myself one isn't an act of grandeur but simply my title....most in my dept complete at least 12 years of schooling not to mention all the bull interning or whatever else you end up going through. I don't think you know anything about medicine or you would realize its the pharmacists job to understand the medicine at its most basic


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

alright mr pill counter.

Ironically I had a similar reaction when this resident mentioned marijuana. I told her everything that happened, all my feels, how ive been feeling the weeks preceding... then turned to her and said "I know you cant know without tests, so im not looking for something definitive, but does what I am experiencing sound at all familiar? Does it make you think of anything that I can look into?" she then turns to me and asks "Do you have and history of drug use". I go "no" because sure, I smoke weed but no way weed caused it, right? Then she goes "because it could have been marijuana." I was shocked she said that, and honestly kind of pissed. I was starting to think that maybe they tested my piss for drugs and she saw that and just wanted to dig into me. Thought it was bullshit, she went on and I didnt see her again.

Then i go on my tablet, type in "marijuana causing GI problems." Finally found out about CHS. Then When I did a search on google this was one of the first results (which is why you get so many first time posters). Ive read rollitup before but never posted. 

The more I read peoples experiences, the more it sounded EXACTLY like my own. 

And I cannot emphasize enough how much I do not want to have CHS, I want to rule out CHS but I prefer difficult reality over comforting delusion.


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

My biggest question is really the following (for those who had CHS)

Has anyone who had CHS been able to quit for some period of time, restart using (in moderation) without onset of symptoms again? I know people have had this for longer that I did, I only had my first bad case this past week.

If so, how long did you quit for? How much did you smoke when you started again? and How long did it take for symptoms re-appear or did they not? 

Those are the three questions I MOST want to know. ^^^ anyone?


----------



## Wendydal (Oct 10, 2013)

My 22 year old daughter lives in Boulder, Colorado. She has smoked, with my knowledge, for years. I didn't approve at first, but our family has a serious history of mental health issues, primarily severe depression. I had been taking medication for her entire life and when I began to see symptoms in her while she was in high school, she was diagnosed and treated with mainstream pharmaceuticals. When she went to college, she began using cannabis more frequently and took less and less of her chemical meds to treat her depression. I changed my mind and realized that the natural alternative was probably better for her since it relieved her depression symptoms. I smoked when I was younger, and am not the kind of parent who would normally say "anything goes", so this was a struggle for me, but once she was an adult, I always respected her decision as _her decision._ I was more concerned about her smoking cigarettes than pot. When she moved to Boulder 3 years ago, I was relieved because it took the legality issue off the table. She had been having nausea and vomiting on an almost daily basis, which we both attributed to her high stress job and anxiety. 3 months ago, she had to be rushed to the hospital with uncontrollable vomiting. She was admitted and remained at the hospital for three days. She had test after test, including invasive testing of her pancreas and gall bladder. They found some erosions in her stomach and prescribed medication that would hopefully heal the erosions before they became ulcers, and an as-needed anti-nausea medication. She changed her eating habits, learned stress management techniques, and got more exercise. She was still having a great amount of nausea, particularly in the mornings. And to those who have questioned previous posts, YES she had several pregnancy tests, and NO she does not have celiac disease. Last night, she was rushed back to the hospital with the same issues. She had been telling me what she was doing to ease the nausea, but it never occurred to her or me that taking hot showers was an actual symptom. That as the key point in her diagnosis. Once she was told what the diagnosis was, she began putting together the pieces that she never though of before. Things like the fact that she felt so much better when she came to North Carolina to visit for the week and couldn't carry pot on the plane, so she didn't smoke while she was here. This is obviously not the only forum that I have researched this condition in, and I know that some will believe that this condition is just a convenient way to get people to stop smoking, but my son also has similar symptoms, but i don't believe that he has this syndrome. The hot water relief is not present, and he has bowel issues that are more in line with irritable bowel syndrome, which is actually improved with cannabis use. While probably the majority of users don't have this syndrome, please don't simply assume that the condition is non-existent because YOU don't have it. I firmly believe that if our daughter had lived somewhere other than Colorado, where they are more aware of the "hot water" symptom, she would have continued in misery, being poked and prodded and tested and prescribed a myriad of chemical medications that would have not helped her, and would have possibly caused more damage to her body. Based on the vast number of patients who have been diagnosed and effectively treated, this IS a real condition. For those who are not effected in this way, I support your right to use cannabis (my only issue being with the legality of your actions), and I actually support the expansion of legalizing cannabis products. But for the many people who are suffering with the same symptoms as my daughter, do yourself a favor and stop using for 7-14 days and see if that helps you. If it doesn't, continue to smoke and have your doctor find a true diagnosis for you.


----------



## Wendydal (Oct 10, 2013)

The study I read this morning described a group of 10 participants, 5 of whom quit and never restarted (no further symptoms), 5 of whom tried to use again. Two never stopped and continue to have the same symptoms, the other three had the symptoms return so they stopped and have had no further issues.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 10, 2013)

I've seen this thing pop up here and there and many of the responses are, "oh it ain't the weed" but it's entirely true. It just really sucks for some people that love the herb to have to quit especially if they're using for medical purposes. The first I've heard of it was around 2009, a lot of people have responded at the Norml blog. I believe with a little searching you can find it there. 

A high CBD strain may reduce the vomiting?

BTW do you have a link to the study you mentioned?

Good luck!


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks for the response wendydal

The hot showers was my "AHHA!!" moment also.

I jumped in the shower because I was cold and shivering and sweating profusely... the shower made me feel so much better. I refused to step out of the shower for HOURS because it also slightly decreased the pain. I slept for minutes at a time in the shower.

How long has your daughter not smoked for now? Has she gone for a long period (a few months) and restarted using? Did she get sick right away or did it take time to build up again? If you know any of this, I would greatly appreciate your response. Thanks!


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

moldy, the biggest study I found, was by Dr. Simonetto which is why I contacted him personally today. His study can be found here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538402/ there is also a video on the webpage where one of the docs talks about it. 

OH you meant wendy... yea, id like that link too. These are the links i have up at the moment, havent read all of them yet (just got out of the hospital yesterday). i think i got these links from here (maybe jims links? but not sure since I have so many tabs open now) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658859/ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2664574/ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/

Also, thanks for taking this seriously. Count your lucky stars and look out for acid building up... i think this is an early warning sign. Acid reflux type problems for weeks and spontaneous vomiting for no apparent reason. Something I also experienced is a strong urge to poop right before smoking, as if the body knew i was about to take in some weed (this was always relieved after smoking). I think this is related but havent heard anybody else describe that symptom, if anyone experienced this, please share here!

Those of you who can, enjoy the weed, I really want to myself


----------



## bomb hills (Oct 10, 2013)

I have heard of this before
and remember how the only thing that seems to help is a hot shower. Sucks man, I really feel bad for ya. You ever listen to Russ Belville podcast? He has Dr Earlywine on every week to answer health and science questions. That's where I heard of this condition.


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

bomb, no i havent heard of that... do you know which episode and/or can provide a link? It would be greatly appreciated, trying to learn as much as I can... I really want to be able to smoke again sometime in the NOT too distant future. But honestly, If i have to live with that pain... man it is soo not worth it (worst pain I ever experienced and ive had broken multiple bones, pierced my own nipple and had it ripped out accidentally, had pnuemonia etc).


----------



## Moldy (Oct 10, 2013)

ItsOkayDontBelieveMe said:


> moldy, the biggest study I found, was by Dr. Simonetto which is why I contacted him personally today. His study can be found here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538402/ there is also a video on the webpage where one of the docs talks about it.
> 
> OH you meant wendy... yea, id like that link too. These are the links i have up at the moment, havent read all of them yet (just got out of the hospital yesterday). i think i got these links from here (maybe jims links? but not sure since I have so many tabs open now) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658859/ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2664574/ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't have this condition however learning about it now may save my ass someday if it happens to me. I've had one episode but I'm pretty sure it was due to "other" things in my system. I just feel bad for anyone that can't smoke weed and also kinda disappointed in my fellow stoners for believing it's scam. 

I've also heard Dr. Earlywine and Rad Russ discuss this issue on his show back in 2009.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 10, 2013)

ItsOkayDontBelieveMe said:


> bomb, no i havent heard of that... do you know which episode and/or can provide a link? It would be greatly appreciated, trying to learn as much as I can... I really want to be able to smoke again sometime in the NOT too distant future. But honestly, If i have to live with that pain... man it is soo not worth it (worst pain I ever experienced and ive had broken multiple bones, pierced my own nipple and had it ripped out accidentally, had pnuemonia etc).


Here's a link but not to that episode. http://420radio.org/

Go to the Norml website and check for old shows as he used to work for them.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's my story.

I stared smoking daily nearly 2 years ago, at first it was occasional, then for a year and half it was NIGHTLY and sometimes daily, I averaged about 4-6 joints a day/night. (I'm a chick btw)
About a year ago, I stared noticing very horrible changes. At first, I wrote it off as stress. I started losing my appetite, so because of this I started to smoke more so I can eat and maintain my weight and of course be able to get through the day. Cos you know, when you're really hungry and you don't have the appetite to eat, it's a horrible feeling. And when it happens, days after day, month after month, it's awful and takes a toll on you. When I was sober, food was not appealing to me at all, made me want to vomit it out if I really couldn't take it down. And for someone, who's had a HUUUUUGE appetite all of their life, I could eat a large bag of potato chips in one sitting, one medium pizza... this is all without being high), this was very unusual to me. I'm very intuitive when it comes to my body and my own mind so I finally started to realize that that something IS off. I was always full of energy before, my mind was always sharp and I had interest in a lot of things. I started becoming indifferent and lazy. The thing with me is that I was able to BOUNCE back NO MATTER what went on in my life, before my smoking years of course. For the past 10 months, every time I get up, it being 4am... 5am... 8am... I feel extremely nauseous, I have so much mucous ALL the time, it makes me gag, it never ends. Another thing, in the past year, I've lost 20lbs!!!! I'm now underweight, I still eat the same, if not more due to munchies. People have been saying over the past year that I've lost weight but I was like nah, because I don't weigh myself, and when I did, I was in shock. I'm 98lbs, I was 117lbs before. I tried to ignore the truth, but I no longer can because it's affecting every part of my life.
I just quit a day ago, and it's difficult. I didn't smoke any this morning and all day. I was vomiting mucus for an hour and I feel so nauseous too, it's hard to eat but I'm force feeding myself or trying to anyway. I cannot live like this any longer, and I do strongly believe it is due to MJ. 
In my personal life, I know 2 females who have had similar issues... the vomiting, the mucous, the extreme weight loss, the anxiety, no appetite when sober.

I don't want to quit forever, like the ones who have experienced this have said. But due to the side effects and the fact that the way I have been smoking is abuse to myself. I have decided to cut it out for a while, then eventually make it occasional. Above all, it is very therapeutic to me.

The icing on the cake is that I was like most of the people in here, who also thought, 'no way, something like this is impossible!'
If you are a heavy smoker like I was for a long period of time, it's a possibility it can happen to you too.

Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 10, 2013)

I was just diagnosed with this syndrome I have been fighting with pain nausea and vomiting for the past three years. I am a chronic marijuana smoker at least 2 g a day. I thought that smoking was making me feel better. But in reality he was poisoning my body. For all of you that think this is bogus or not true. I would love to see you go through three years of pain vomiting and nausea not be able to work not be able to take care of your kids. Today is only day one of not smoking but I'm never gonna smoke again because I never want to feel like that again. My life is worth way more than some marijuana.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to say with all the nausea and vomiting I wasn't eating and I've lost 45 pounds. I'm 5 feet tall and I weigh 96 pounds


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

MarryAnne,

I hope you feel better soon! I sympathize with you very much, you have been through a lot, Jesus I can only imagine. I suffered for a week, where I was vomiting incessantly... I couldnt imagine three years. That, is just, utterly, horrible. I cringe thinking about it because I know exactly how bad the abdominal pain is and how horrible the constant vomiting and acid reflux is.

On the bright side, its the beginning of the end. If it is CHS, you will start feeling better very soon since you stopped smoking. Keep us updated PLEASE!!! 

Much love your way!

I am 6 ft 7ish and weighed around 300, weight 280 now (lost that in one week). The weight loss is about the only thing Im pleased with... i intend to continue loosing weight, but in much healthier ways!


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 10, 2013)

Cat eyes, also wanted to thank you for the post.

It sounds like there is a decent amount of us that have this as rare as it is.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> I was just diagnosed with this syndrome I have been fighting with pain nausea and vomiting for the past three years. I am a chronic marijuana smoker at least 2 g a day. I thought that smoking was making me feel better. But in reality he was poisoning my body. For all of you that think this is bogus or not true. I would love to see you go through three years of pain vomiting and nausea not be able to work not be able to take care of your kids. Today is only day one of not smoking but I'm never gonna smoke again because I never want to feel like that again. My life is worth way more than some marijuana.


I am in the same boat as you, and just recently realize weed needs to be cut out completely in order to get my life back.
It's difficult for me at the moment, I haven't smoked anything since Wednesday night, it's not Friday. I have slept about 6 hours one night, and 4 hours just last night. I got prescription sleeping pills, but after getting up around 4am, I took half a pill, had magnesium, nightytime tea, and still wasn't able to fall asleep.
I think it would've been much easier if I didn't have a lot going on right now, but I do unfortunately.
I'm going to go to a walk-in clinic to get some pills for anxiety to help me out.
I'm against prescription pills, so I'm not too worried becoming addicted or anything, I have taken anti-anxiety pills before for a few days and stopped. I prefer to heal myself naturally, but do need a little nudge to do so especially when I can't afford to lose time right now, I have work projects to be completed, and I need my memory. 
I'd suggest you do the same, if of course you are not able to sleep at ALL and/or have anxiety going through the roof.
Good luck to you!


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

ItsOkayDontBelieveMe said:


> Cat eyes, also wanted to thank you for the post.
> 
> It sounds like there is a decent amount of us that have this as rare as it is.


Not a prob 
Glad I found this forum in the time that I did.
I do feel better, last smoke was Wednesday night. However, I cannot sleep, sleeping pills aren't keeping me in my slumber for long. I had anxiety but I feel it's a bit subsided this morning? But I can't tell for sure yet. I'm running on 4 hours of sleep right now, however, with no mental fog like I've had with maryjane, even after sleeping for good 8/9 hours.
I feel positive about this. I'm a bit emotional right now though, I'm crying out of happiness that I am actually doing this and not giving up.
I want my life back, I want my weight back, I want my zombie-like-indifference that came with abusing maryjane to disappear. 
I'm very hopeful.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Oh and I forgot to say with all the nausea and vomiting I wasn't eating and I've lost 45 pounds. I'm 5 feet tall and I weigh 96 pounds


That's horrible. I've lost 20 lbs over this past year when I became a heavy user. I'm 98 right now. and I'm 5"3.

You need to take control of your life, start eating healthy, do a cleanse, make green smoothies, overload on fruit and vegetables. Supplement with omega 3, probiotics, B12, tumeric or whatever else you think is necessary. Go for jogs, walks, whatever. Take baths. Add protein/nutritional shakes to your diet. Take this time to heal and pamper yourself, because after 3 years of this and you being a mommy, you deserve it. Hang in there.


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 11, 2013)

cateyes87 said:


> Not a prob
> Glad I found this forum in the time that I did.
> I do feel better, last smoke was Wednesday night. However, I cannot sleep, sleeping pills aren't keeping me in my slumber for long. I had anxiety but I feel it's a bit subsided this morning? But I can't tell for sure yet. I'm running on 4 hours of sleep right now, however, with no mental fog like I've had with maryjane, even after sleeping for good 8/9 hours.
> I feel positive about this. I'm a bit emotional right now though, I'm crying out of happiness that I am actually doing this and not giving up.
> ...



I also notice sleeping problems for a few nights after I stop smoking... it should get better relatively quickly. I like to take a little melatonin to help, it works wonders. In the hospital I was able to get some IV benydryl... that was godly.

its probably just a coincidence but ive been emotional the past few days too, extremely happy to know finally what is wrong, and so much more relieved that its not something very serious.  much love!


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I did go and get a cleanse/detox yesterday. I feel WAY better already. I finally have my life back after so long of not knowing what the problem was. My doc said at first that I has Gastroparesis. Gastroparesis is uncurable. And has many complications. I actually had a plan to kill myself cuz I was in so much pain with no answers. But then I went and had a meeting with the surgeon to get a gastric pacemaker implanted and he told me he believes that I have this cannabinoid hyperemesis. I'm so happy I did not carry through with my plan. Just to find out that all I needed to do was quit smoking weed.


----------



## blinkin85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm a 28 year old female, daily smoker. If anyone who thinks they have CHS could reply to me, I would really appreciate it. I'm not sure if this is something I should consider yet. I keep reading everyone is suffering from uncontrollable vomiting and nausea. My symptoms seem a little less severe, I wake up feeling nauseated, heartburn and throw up yellow bile or food if I ate really late the night before.. a couple times a week now. The first time I experienced this was December of last year. It seemed to more or less go away completely over the summer and now I'm back to dealing with it again. I've had ultrasounds, all kinds of blood tests, and I've just scheduled to see a gastro and have all that fun stuff looked at now that it is becoming recurring. I'm on day two of cutting out caffeine and spicy foods all together, thinking maybe it's some kind of acid reflux thing, when I stumbled upon canabanoid hypermisis syndrome in another thread. I guess my question is, has anyone dealt with only throwing up in the mornings or very late into the night? Like 4 am? It's usually a very burning feeling in my chest until I force myself to throw up and feel some relief. But it is not uncontrollable, I have to make myself, and it's not all day. I hate to think it could be marijuana, I love smoking. It provides me muscle pain relief (I also have scoliosis and arthritis) and helps my anxiety and depression. I'm willing to try giving it up if anyone can confirm their vomit has been only in the mornings and usually a stomach acid or white foam?


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

ItsOkayDontBelieveMe said:


> I also notice sleeping problems for a few nights after I stop smoking... it should get better relatively quickly. I like to take a little melatonin to help, it works wonders. In the hospital I was able to get some IV benydryl... that was godly.
> 
> its probably just a coincidence but ive been emotional the past few days too, extremely happy to know finally what is wrong, and so much more relieved that its not something very serious.  much love!


I'm glad you're doing better. 
If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take for you to get your appetite back? I've been sober for nearly 2 days, and still no appetite. I've lost more weight, I'm at 96lbs now.
Sleeping for me was hard for the past 2 nights, even with sleeping pills. I do have melatonin as well, but it's too weak for me. I have a bunch of other natural remedies, but however this is such a critical time for me, I've never went through any kind of withdrawal. Hence why I abused weed to this point.  I'm super happy it works for you though.
It must be a good feeling for you knowing that you're on your way to happiness, keep it up, don't lose hope.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

blinkin85 said:


> Hi, I'm a 28 year old female, daily smoker. If anyone who thinks they have CHS could reply to me, I would really appreciate it. I'm not sure if this is something I should consider yet. I keep reading everyone is suffering from uncontrollable vomiting and nausea. My symptoms seem a little less severe, I wake up feeling nauseated, heartburn and throw up yellow bile or food if I ate really late the night before.. a couple times a week now. The first time I experienced this was December of last year. It seemed to more or less go away completely over the summer and now I'm back to dealing with it again. I've had ultrasounds, all kinds of blood tests, and I've just scheduled to see a gastro and have all that fun stuff looked at now that it is becoming recurring. I'm on day two of cutting out caffeine and spicy foods all together, thinking maybe it's some kind of acid reflux thing, when I stumbled upon canabanoid hypermisis syndrome in another thread. I guess my question is, has anyone dealt with only throwing up in the mornings or very late into the night? Like 4 am? It's usually a very burning feeling in my chest until I force myself to throw up and feel some relief. But it is not uncontrollable, I have to make myself, and it's not all day. I hate to think it could be marijuana, I love smoking. It provides me muscle pain relief (I also have scoliosis and arthritis) and helps my anxiety and depression. I'm willing to try giving it up if anyone can confirm their vomit has been only in the mornings and usually a stomach acid or white foam?


I used to think the same thing, that the weed was helping me out with anxiety and depression, until I started to abuse it. If you don't abuse it, and don't use it as a getaway drug then you will be fine. But as soon as you smoke to get rid of anxiety, to give you an appetite, to get rid of your depression, to calm down, etc... that's a huge problem. That's how it started with me and spiraled out of control.
I had A LOT of mucous EVERY morning, non stop, I'd be in a shower trying to gag it all out, but it never ends and it's hard to get out cos it's so slimey and sometimes I'd puke up food with acid yes.


----------



## blinkin85 (Oct 11, 2013)

cateyes87 said:


> I used to think the same thing, that the weed was helping me out with anxiety and depression, until I started to abuse it. If you don't abuse it, and don't use it as a getaway drug then you will be fine. But as soon as you smoke to get rid of anxiety, to give you an appetite, to get rid of your depression, to calm down, etc... that's a huge problem. That's how it started with me and spiraled out of control.
> I had A LOT of mucous EVERY morning, non stop, I'd be in a shower trying to gag it all out, but it never ends and it's hard to get out cos it's so slimey and sometimes I'd puke up food with acid yes.


When I say it helps my anxiety and depression, I don't mean that I get stressed or sad about something so I go smoke, nothing like that. I mean that I usually smoke a bowl to start the day, sort of the same way you would use an anti-anxiety/depression medication. I have always been anti pills because there's a history of narcotics abuse in my family and it's not a road I want to go down, so I figure.. weed is better than pills.. it's natural, and I know for a fact I can quit with very little side effects if needed. I have gone days, weeks, months and even years in between smoking at times. I do think I could stand to cut back, I smoke about once a day on average, a few small ground up hits, and up to 4x a day if I have the time. I get the slimy spit too, and when I upped my fluid intake (LOTS of water) that seemed to subside quite a bit. 

The acid thing is completely new. When it happened to me the first time in December it was an isolated incident and I didn't think much of it. In the past 2 months it's been about once a week or so, sometimes more, that I wake up with intense heartburn and throw up stomach acid. The more I'm reading, I don't think it's much to do with MJ but rather my other habits. I'm only on day 2 of cutting out caffeine and acidic/spicy foods, so I think I'm going to give that a run and see how it pans out. This morning, it occurred to me I'm dreading it happening so much, I may actually be causing it with the stress. I wake up and EXPECT to feel sick.. I get up to use the bathroom and then just lay in bed waiting for the heartburn and churning stomach feeling to set in. It may be more psychological than I'm willing to admit in the moment. I have a doctor appointment on the 21st, so I intend to eat very healthy, lots of fluids and no caffeine and see how that works. If I am not seeing an improvement, MJ is going to be the next thing I try cutting out. I appreciate all the insight in this thread.. I'm just hoping there's something else wrong so I don't have to stop smoking.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

i had a similar issues as both of you, acid reflux and mucus from lungs

i moved and lived healthier never once stopped smoking

im not here to say cannabanoid toxcity is not real but i am here to say that the endocannaboid system was barely even mentioned by sciecne untill the last few years

people in haste to label illness's as this or that when the governing system in the body is pretty much unknown as research into the cannabinoid system in teh body was until recently a unpopular thing to talk about

US fed still classify pot and its chemical coctail as non medicinal all while holding medical patents to artificial cannabiniods they try to recreate


my heartburn and mucus was also from bad lifestyle and had little to nothing to do indirectly or directly with my consumption of pot

until science can catch up to what is known through anecdotal use and observation(fucking gallilio), i wil consider this reefer madness if any pledge is made to get others to follow suite or label themselves as such to acondition that for all we know is made up to make pot seem scarey to social groups


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 11, 2013)

blinkin85 said:


> Hi, I'm a 28 year old female, daily smoker. If anyone who thinks they have CHS could reply to me, I would really appreciate it. I'm not sure if this is something I should consider yet. I keep reading everyone is suffering from uncontrollable vomiting and nausea. My symptoms seem a little less severe, I wake up feeling nauseated, heartburn and throw up yellow bile or food if I ate really late the night before.. a couple times a week now. The first time I experienced this was December of last year. It seemed to more or less go away completely over the summer and now I'm back to dealing with it again. I've had ultrasounds, all kinds of blood tests, and I've just scheduled to see a gastro and have all that fun stuff looked at now that it is becoming recurring. I'm on day two of cutting out caffeine and spicy foods all together, thinking maybe it's some kind of acid reflux thing, when I stumbled upon canabanoid hypermisis syndrome in another thread. I guess my question is, has anyone dealt with only throwing up in the mornings or very late into the night? Like 4 am? It's usually a very burning feeling in my chest until I force myself to throw up and feel some relief. But it is not uncontrollable, I have to make myself, and it's not all day. I hate to think it could be marijuana, I love smoking. It provides me muscle pain relief (I also have scoliosis and arthritis) and helps my anxiety and depression. I'm willing to try giving it up if anyone can confirm their vomit has been only in the mornings and usually a stomach acid or white foam?



Oh my god yes, This was how it started with me.

I was having acid reflux problems for weeks. It was on and off and I never thought much about it. Like you, i assumed it was stuff I was eating. I would find myself feeling nauseous, usually in the morning time. I kept ignoring it till I got bad enough where the hospital was my only option. Id recommend taking a week break and see how you feel. If you start feeling well, its a good sign its CHS. Trust me... you do not want it to get to the point of hospitalization, it is the worst experience ever. Take it easy a little and maybe you dont ahve to give up on weed completely, keep going how you are and you may also need to go to the hospital in the not too distant future. Take care of yourself and I hope you feel better.


----------



## blinkin85 (Oct 11, 2013)

I actually did go to the ER about a month ago because I felt so weak. Turns out, I was extremely dehydrated. I'm the first one to admit, my eating habits SUCK. I was drinking pretty much zero water, I was eating fast food regularly, drinking lots of soda up to 5 a day or more even, lots of fried foods and just junk in general. I am overweight at that, big surprise right? I halfheartedly cut back on everything in the weeks since, but by no means did I give anything up. Now I am determined to ONLY drink water, no fast food whatsoever, and eat lots of green foods to try and balance my stomach acid. I'm tempted to give up smoking right now because I'm so desperate to feel better, but if I did that how would I know if it was my eating habits that helped or quitting MJ? I just feel so stuck. I guess I'll give it till my doctor appointment.. if no improvement with my eating habits then MJ is the next to go


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I went through three years of a whole bunch of different tests very uncomfortable testsvery expensive tests just to find out it was marijuana. So honestly if I was you I would cut out the marijuana first. See if that's the problem before going through all these very uncomfortable tests. And when I mean uncomfortable I mean uncomfortable! There will be tubes and cameras and places you never thought would be. Good luck.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 11, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> I went through three years of a whole bunch of different tests very uncomfortable testsvery expensive tests just to find out it was marijuana. So honestly if I was you I would cut out the marijuana first. See if that's the problem before going through all these very uncomfortable tests. And when I mean uncomfortable I mean uncomfortable! There will be tubes and cameras and places you never thought would be. Good luck.


Exactly.
You know yourself and your body, listen to it, don't neglect it... most of all don't ignore it.


----------



## blinkin85 (Oct 11, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> I went through three years of a whole bunch of different tests very uncomfortable testsvery expensive tests just to find out it was marijuana. So honestly if I was you I would cut out the marijuana first. See if that's the problem before going through all these very uncomfortable tests. And when I mean uncomfortable I mean uncomfortable! There will be tubes and cameras and places you never thought would be. Good luck.



You have a very good point. I can always start up again and see if I get the same symptoms, at this point I would rather feel better than do just about anything. I'm curious, how soon did everyone begin to feel relief after quitting? I smoked this morning, so I guess I'll need to start fresh tomorrow. Just wondering how soon I might be expecting to feel different.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 11, 2013)

blinkin85 said:


> You have a very good point. I can always start up again and see if I get the same symptoms, at this point I would rather feel better than do just about anything. I'm curious, how soon did everyone begin to feel relief after quitting? I smoked this morning, so I guess I'll need to start fresh tomorrow. Just wondering how soon I might be expecting to feel different.


I quit 2 days ago. I feel great


----------



## blinkin85 (Oct 11, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> I quit 2 days ago. I feel great


Wow so basically instant! I'm going to give it a shot. It couldn't hurt anything to try. Thank you for all the replies, I'll report back if it made any difference for me.


----------



## TimInVa (Oct 11, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Because if you go back Tim in via and doesn't want to believe in chs ect ect all of those members gave specific info and seem to be the same person...hey I'm 44 in Virginia my email is.... hey I'm 23 in Tallahassee and my email is.. whatever man. I don't know anyone's email name or age of anyone on this site. I also know how many people join the site...you and everyone hear that's a first poster talk the same gave the same info and do it in a time frame that matches getting a new user name accepted to riu.. also only one posters are here how come they joined just to post something they felt so strongly about then left... if it wasn't one dude how come all if these people aren't ganging up on me and chuck..its just one dude making a new thing every week...you see what I'm saying? Plus I'm an actual doctor I mean the door where I work actually has Dr before my last name...I've talked to my colleagues and discussed with them all if the possibilities......I do not believe this condition to exist nor do the people I work with..and they also have phd s in various fields of medicine
> 
> Also didnt one of the other one posters get an endoscopy? And didn't you see my huge thing about weed raising stomach ph and all my other explanations



Dr Quiz - Note that I asked for basic non-specific bio info in my post, that's why people are providing first name, age, etc. This thread has taken on a life of its own without my help.

Looks like a lot of people have found this thread through a Google search under Cannabis Hyperemesis. That's how I found it, and as a fellow sufferer I'm glad they found it and I'm happy to help in any way I can. 

No, this sin't me posting under different names. Ask the moderator to check IP addresses if you think that's the case.

Have a little compassion for people who are suffering from this! We are all pot lovers here just searching for answers.

Peace.

Tim in Virginia


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2013)

Indeed it has.. I cannot verify that there are many of you but I do hope y'all find the answers your searching for. There isn't a known pathway or mode of action and I have my doubts of its existence but I have been wrong before.... good luck


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I had soooo many tests done it's ridiculous! Dr whoever you are... Go back to school! Believe it our not! We are the ones going through this battle not you. I have had my life ripped apart for the past 3 years tryi g to figure out what's wrong with me. I smoked weed thinking it was helping but when I stopped I INSTANTLY felt a difference. It's only been 2 days since I smoked. And I feel like a new person. I have been in and out of the hospital numerous times. With no answers. Call it whatever you want WEED poisoned me for the last 3 years and I am done with it. Your a idiot!!! 

Sincerely,
MaryAnne
34/F/Washington State


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol.......


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 11, 2013)

Theres nothing to laugh about here.

I feel your pain Marry Anne, and you have my very sincere sympathies. 

I am glad you are feeling better, I didnt (and didnt want to) believe it myself. 

I havent smoked since 6 days ago.

Feeling great, but still not completely recovered because I was in REALLY bad shape. But im getting there! And feeling better each day, slowly being able to eat more. Those that posted on here... please keep us updated, I am very interested in how everyone progresses.

25/m/NYC


----------



## ItsOkayDontBelieveMe (Oct 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> but i am here to say that the endocannaboid system was barely even mentioned by sciecne untill the last few years​


Uhm, WHAT?! Not true by any means of the imagination. The endocannabinoid system has been studied since the 60's. As I mentioned already, my specialization while at University was Neuroscience, and I learned all about the endocannabinoid system in neuroscience classes back in 2007-2008 as they are important retrograde transmitters in the brain and in other parts of the body. We have known about them for decades now, and have been studying them. We have a long way to go in fully understanding them, but that can be said about practically any science. 

Lets please, not talk out of our asses here, okay?


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm very happy to hear your doing better. I wish my weed smoking wasn't what was making me sick but since I stopped I feel better. So all signs point to the weed. Ignorant people say ignorant things. People can laugh and not believe. I don't believe a "doctor" would be on here telling people that this is not true. He's no doctor. Doesn't bother me. As long as I'm not sick I'm good. Hope you bounce back soon. I'm not eating much yet but it will come. Good luck.


----------



## saildude (Oct 12, 2013)

My diagnosis was made in March 2013 and I have now been without symptoms for a little over 6 months after stopping smoking. I am 53 now and have been smoking daily for 35 years. 10 years ago I had some strange sensations like pressure and buzzing in my head, hard to explain. Had brain MRI's and other tests but they came up with nothing. Unfortunately it is a real illness. I have had 6 recurring episodes over the last 2 years lasting from 7 to 14 days approximately 4 to 6 months apart. The symptoms are extreme nausea and vomiting. Retching really since once my stomach emptied there was nothing left. I usually lose between 15 and 20 pounds per episode with my kidneys failing one time. This last episode they admitted me for 3 days with IV cancer anti nausea medicine and IV fluids to keep my kidneys from failing again. I could finally pee enough for them to test my urine and see I smoked pot. This is when they told me it could possibly be the cause. 

When I was released I felt much better and the symptoms were gone. That night I smoked again and the next morning the symptoms kicked in again for 4 more days. I guess it confirms what they suspect may be going on though my age and symptoms aren't an exact match with what I have read online. I discovered before reading about the syndrome that a hot shower turned the symptoms off like turning off a switch. One of the main indicators of the syndrome if you can believe is compulsive taking of hot showers. The hot showers did stop symptoms for a few minutes but they returned after leaving shower.



I always smoked in the mornings before work and almost every day around 10:30 or so I would have a wave of nausea hit for just a couple minutes. I always thought it was my high blood pressure medication causing it but since I quit smoking it hasn't recurred. 

I never felt bad immediately after smoking so never made the connection. It would usually strike very early in the morning waking me up or shortly after waking. 

As a daily smoker I hope to in the near future try to smoke again only I will not smoke high THC weed and will try only a couple times to see the effect. The docs told me that they "guess" a component of cannabis builds up in the fat in the brain of a genetically susceptible person over time. Relief comes when you are so sick you can't smoke. I prolonged my bouts with this because i would smoke when i felt better. The connection wasn't made because the return of symptoms happened later. My suggestion to those with symptoms as I described is to first cut back and not smoke high THC pot. 

Hope this can help someone


----------



## Aussie D (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello, CHS is real. I was involved in the medical study here in Australia and as a lover of pot I was disappointed but very releaved that I was not dying. I feel for you but I can tell you 100% that this is what your problem is. For some time I was in denial as I deep down did not want to believe i had to give pot away as I had been a smoker for 20 years. I had many emergency visits over many years to become rehydrated and was given strong chemo drugs to try and stop the vomiting. The compulsion to have hot showers was uncontrollable when I felt ill. Someone saw a story in a newspaper titled" Pot can turn your gut" . Dr Allen a local General Practitioner not to far away from me was onto it. I had lost up to 15kg and had worried my family beyond belief.
As for some of the other pot lovers responses to your post . They are ignoramouses! If it does not affect them then good for them!


----------



## TimInVa (Oct 13, 2013)

Aussie D - 

I would very much like to correspond with you about this. I am a former journalist, still freelance a bit, and I am gathering stories of experiences with CHS for a possible article, not for a medical journal, just a layman's view of all this.

If you could email me I have created an email account for this, TimInVirginia(at)aol(dot)com.

Many thanks, hope to hear from you.

Tim in Virginia



Aussie D said:


> Hello, CHS is real. I was involved in the medical study here in Australia and as a lover of pot I was disappointed but very releaved that I was not dying. I feel for you but I can tell you 100% that this is what your problem is. For some time I was in denial as I deep down did not want to believe i had to give pot away as I had been a smoker for 20 years. I had many emergency visits over many years to become rehydrated and was given strong chemo drugs to try and stop the vomiting. The compulsion to have hot showers was uncontrollable when I felt ill. Someone saw a story in a newspaper titled" Pot can turn your gut" . Dr Allen a local General Practitioner not to far away from me was onto it. I had lost up to 15kg and had worried my family beyond belief.
> As for some of the other pot lovers responses to your post . They are ignoramouses! If it does not affect them then good for them!


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 14, 2013)

Aussie D said:


> Hello, CHS is real. I was involved in the medical study here in Australia and as a lover of pot I was disappointed but very releaved that I was not dying. I feel for you but I can tell you 100% that this is what your problem is. For some time I was in denial as I deep down did not want to believe i had to give pot away as I had been a smoker for 20 years. I had many emergency visits over many years to become rehydrated and was given strong chemo drugs to try and stop the vomiting. The compulsion to have hot showers was uncontrollable when I felt ill. Someone saw a story in a newspaper titled" Pot can turn your gut" . Dr Allen a local General Practitioner not to far away from me was onto it. I had lost up to 15kg and had worried my family beyond belief.
> As for some of the other pot lovers responses to your post . They are ignoramouses! If it does not affect them then good for them!


How long did it take for you to put weight back on?
I've lost 20 lbs, I'm at 95lbs right now, it's horrible. 
I still have stomach acid it seems due to hardly eating any veggies/fruits for the past year, no joke, but I'm just assuming. I'm putting myself on a raw diet starting today. It also seems like I'm getting my appetite back slightly. 
I still average 3-4 hours of sleep a night, even with prescription sleeping pills so forget melatonin. My sleeping habits are so random though so I guess that's justified? 
I wake up totally soaked too.

I am also experiencing sort of loose bowels, not diarrhea, but it seems that the food is not digesting because I see pieces of it in my stools. Anyone else experienced this? Does this subside? I have read that this is one symptom but I'm not sure whether I should be worried. An addiction counselor told me to take Imodium because it seems like she knew this would happen, however, I'd like others opinion on this.


----------



## Aussie D (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, weight came back fairly quickly and was told by Dr Allen (the man who got CHS into world wide medical journals) that i may get heavier than I'd ever been due to increased appetite. This did not faze me as I was on the bones of my arse at 5'10 and 125lb from 167lb. I ate small portions more often till my appetite returned and yes my bowel did become loose for a while.My whole system seemed to be in shock becoming thc free. It took about 2 /3 weeks to be completely out of my system being tested every week.In a couple of weeks I loved food again and weight came back. CHS was also nicknamed marijuana morning sickness so in answer to your question I was woken nauseated most mornings sometimes being sick with undigested food from previous nights dinner , I don't remember seeing in stools. I had what seemed like a build up over 2 months slowly feeling sicker, always smoking more and more so as I thought to maybe stimulate appetite and get me through day. With in 3 months I was eating next to nothing and almost could not stand sight of food. Not long after that I would hit the wall! Not being able to hold down water and needing to be hospitalized to curb nausea and be rehydrated. I would be discharged and the cycle would begin again. Your symptoms a little different but soon you will know the cause , stick with it. Aussie D.


----------



## Aussie D (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh yes the night sweats are another symptom as the doc says that the hypothalamus gland is affected. This gland in your brain controls your digestion and also your temperature. Pretty obviously it's the pot. Aussie D


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and the positive vibes AussieD! I'm happy you got yourself out of it.


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 17, 2013)

is this whole thread 1 person talking to themselves on a bunch of new accounts?


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 17, 2013)

1itsme said:


> is this whole thread 1 person talking to themselves on a bunch of new accounts?



Paranoid much?  thought so. gtfo.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wish I could slap the shit out of 1itsme! Your such a idiot.


----------



## saildude (Oct 17, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Wish I could slap the shit out of 1itsme! Your such a idiot.


Really this thread is for us seeking answers to something that is making us sick. Trolls always stick their noses in just to stir up shit.

I'm struck by the difference in symptoms. I wonder how much age has to do with it. My appetite was always good except when I was sick. My week to 10 day ordeals would strike suddenly with vomiting and dry heaves that continued unabated. The nausea was the worst, it was continuous until I was exhausted or drugged myself so as to sleep (phenegran pills and suppositories). When my symptoms abated my appetite returned and I could smoke again without noticeable effects. Besides several minute long bought of nausea in the mornings a couple times a week symptoms were gone until in 4 to 6 months when they hit full force and I was again laid up with 15 to 20 pound weight loss from not eating for days on end. 

When I was diagnosed and quit smoking I felt like I could eat the world, and did. I have put on 30 pounds. I am now over the 6 month mark without symptoms. 

With time I hope your body can find its equilibrium again. It affects our brain and since we are all different it is no surprise it's symptoms aren't the same. Hang in there and try to not over compensate. Give your body time to heal on its own is my advice.


----------



## Aussie D (Oct 18, 2013)

No it's not Otis. Geeee, ! 1itsme 730 posts ay, you need to find some friends and maybe get a life why your at it. Or maybe just keep your nose out if not interested in helping out fellow ravers.!


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 18, 2013)

I read most, albeit not all of this thread and I'm wondering if tinctures, oils or edibles also trigger these reactions? I probably just missed it.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Lo Budget said:


> I read most, albeit not all of this thread and I'm wondering if tinctures, oils or edibles also trigger these reactions? I probably just missed it.


No idea, sorry.
From my personal experience, I only smoked joints. Fat joints. About 4-6 daily.


----------



## AyHy (Oct 24, 2013)

CHS? said:


> Has anyone ever heard of such a disease/thing? I am nearly positive that I am suffering from it, so I am starting a thread on the topic and I'd love any input from the community. If you have never heard of Cannabinoid Hyperemsis Syndrome, google it, read up, and come back for the talk.


I am absolutely certain that my friend nearly died from this, and is dying from it.

His struggle with CHS goes back to 2001, and has recurred no fewer than five times. He starts smoking, feels good for about six weeks, starts vomiting intermittently, blames it on food poisoning or rationalizing that it isn't that bad, and then finally vomits until his teeth are ruined, he's torn a hole in his esophagus, and his potassium levels are nearly low enough to stop his heart.

At first, the disease was a compete mystery, but by now it's incredibly clear: he gets sick after six weeks of smoking weed, and he gets better when he quits. The relationship is airtight. It seems statistically impossible that it's a coincidence.

You'd think he would have quit by now, but he keeps refusing to believe that marijuana could be his problem - even with the writing on the wall like this. After all, he's been told all his life that weed is a magical wonder drug that cures all ailments, causes none, and can be picked up and put down at will since there's absolutely no potential for addiction.

The OP made a comment about hoping not to become the first marijuana fatality in history, but I am certain there have already been some. My friend was given a 50% chance of survival by his doctor at one point.

I created an account to say this because early in the thread, there were a significant number of people saying "This sounds like bullshit to me and anti-pot propaganda." I'm really not anti-pot; I recognize like most people that it causes much less harm than alcohol and that most people can smoke it without incident. But there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that CHS exists, and shouldn't be dismissed out of hand.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Oct 24, 2013)

AyHy said:


> I am absolutely certain that my friend nearly died from this, and is dying from it.
> 
> His struggle with CHS goes back to 2001, and has recurred no fewer than five times. He starts smoking, feels good for about six weeks, starts vomiting intermittently, blames it on food poisoning or rationalizing that it isn't that bad, and then finally vomits until his teeth are ruined, he's torn a hole in his esophagus, and his potassium levels are nearly low enough to stop his heart.
> 
> ...


I have stopped smoking weed for the past 2 weeks. Feels more like 2 months tho. I feel great. My body is now accepting food again. I smoked a very small bowl yesterday. I was good. Then I wanted more. So I smoked a little more. I should have stopped and the one small bowl cuz I started feeling pain again this morning. I love weed and this is so hard for me but with what my life was like in the last 3 years... I can only smoke now like once a month or so. Hope this info can help others.


----------



## cateyes87 (Oct 26, 2013)

AyHy said:


> I am absolutely certain that my friend nearly died from this, and is dying from it.
> 
> His struggle with CHS goes back to 2001, and has recurred no fewer than five times. He starts smoking, feels good for about six weeks, starts vomiting intermittently, blames it on food poisoning or rationalizing that it isn't that bad, and then finally vomits until his teeth are ruined, he's torn a hole in his esophagus, and his potassium levels are nearly low enough to stop his heart.
> 
> ...


I really hope he stops. You need to educate him before his own body eats him alive.

I have been sober for nearly 3 weeks and the pieces to the puzzle are coming together nicely. It's not all fun of course at first, but it DOES get easier, you just have to keep at it.
I can't say I'm fully healed because I am not. I'm still underweight and experiencing lucid dreaming. And I don't plan on smoking until I am healed 100% and months have gone by. And even than, it will be perhaps once a month or only on special occasions. I absolutely have NO cravings for weed and haven't had any since I quit. 

With regards to lucid dreaming, I don't feel I get proper sleep because of this. Any one knows what to do to stop this, or how long does this last?
I don't take any sleeping pills except melatonin or nighty time tea.


----------



## Bmoc2424 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, this most definitely is NOT bullshit! I've experienced the same symptoms and have undergone every test to try to figure out the problem. I haven't smoked in 2 weeks and have been feeling progressively better every day! I have an endoscopy in 4 days and if they find nothing, I'm almost positive that is due to marijuana. I also LOVE weed and have been a habitual smoker for 3 + years now. Anyone who thinks this guy doesn't know what he is talking about needs to do some research or shut the fuck up


----------



## saildude (Oct 30, 2013)

Bmoc2424 said:


> Yeah, this most definitely is NOT bullshit! I've experienced the same symptoms and have undergone every test to try to figure out the problem. I haven't smoked in 2 weeks and have been feeling progressively better every day! I have an endoscopy in 4 days and if they find nothing, I'm almost positive that is due to marijuana. I also LOVE weed and have been a habitual smoker for 3 + years now. Anyone who thinks this guy doesn't know what he is talking about needs to do some research or shut the fuck up



When they did my endoscopy they noted on my medical records that my stomach was abnormally red in color. They also discovered a common bacterial infection, H.Pylori, which they treated with a course of antibiotics.

You should post your age and symptoms so we can compare our experiences.


----------



## Cro10 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello there! LISTEN TO ME PLS THIS MAY BE OF GREAT HELP!
Im from Croatia,22 years old...smoking from 3 to ?? grams per day for 6 years now.My vomiting started with the same symptoms 2 years ago(non stop nausea and vomiting with severe shaking and sweating),smoked a joint,felt better instantly,took a bath,felt better only temporarily.When the `attacks`were to severe to stop with weed I got hospitalized over 20 times in the last 2 years,and then 3 months ago i got hospitalized in Croatia for a month,did all the test you can imagine(CT,MRI,blood,urin,celiac biopsy,colonoscopy with biopsy,all sorts of bacteria,inflammatory diseases...etc.) everything negative,got out of hospital with suspicious diagnose of Chrons disease which doctors weren't convinced in! By the last 2 years i stopped eating gluten,fried food,all junk food...i lost 15 kilos. Then after the suspicious diagnose i said enough...10 days ago,took my stuff and went all the way Rochester,MI at Mayo clinic...did all the tests here again and everything was negative...the next day doctor asked me: `Are you smoking marijuana`? i said yes, he smiled and said :`Your problems are solved`,and he diagnosed CVS(cyclic vomiting syndrome) to be accurate CHS(cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome),I'm still in Rochester,leaving on Tuesday...Mayo saved me i must say no one would ever diagnose this cause this is a fresh study which is rarely recognized in the world. I LOVE LOVE weed but this is the time when we go separate ways! I'm sad and happy at the same time...but I`ll be glad if you have any questions,I think i can help.


----------



## ULEN (Nov 2, 2013)

Sucking a lot of air while smoking will cause you to feel it in your gut. Solution.... stop sucking so much or try a different medium. This is similar to hearing that Bobo the slob got a tummy ache from eating too many chicken mcnuggets and quarter pounders from mcdonalds. Try washing it down with a 2 liter Coke.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis. I quit smoking weed for two and half weeks I felt so much better. Lately I have been smoking again just a little to see how I feel. Cuz I love weed! And living in Washington State where it is legal makes it hard to not smoke. But I have been feeling ok. A little pain in the mornings but only for like 20 mins and not every morning. Only when I smoke too much the day before. No vomiting and not feeling nauseous at all! I have figured Out how much is too much by trial and error. I have found a happy medium. And I am very happy in life. Gonna start work again soon. Getting my old job back after losing it 2 years ago almost exactly. I have found a way to not be sick AND smoke weed. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 5, 2013)

nobody is taking this bullshit thread seriously. It is a couple dumb ass kids who are having fun with the RIU Terms of Service. Hey idiot, learn how to spell. You don't need to quit smoking weed because you DON'T smoke weed. Be a real man and stop spreading lies!

Possible issues I find insulting they have not been talked about.. 
1. Some of you may be smoking poisoned weed if you are having a real problem. 

2. THC can be high in herb and may be too potent for some novices.

3. Elderly people have problems coping with reality, especially on mood altering medication.

4. Your body produces cannabiniods naturally.

5. Do you drink alcohol or are you severely under-weight?

6. Are you having a panic attack and unable to relax?

7. Have you been tested for Iron deficiencies, or HIV and/or blood-born pathogens?

8. Are you unable to mentally OR physically unable to coop with cannabis usage? 

9. Have you had your vital signs and Blood-Oxygen level checked frequently?

10. Get a Blood Oxymeter, they cost about $50. It will check your pulse and Blood o2.

The problem lies in the physical issues, cannabis has almost ZERO negative health issues with the exception of a couple. Example: Poor o2 perfusion due to inhaled smoke. Poor o2 perfusion due to hyperventilation, (panic attack). Poor balance due to poor perception. 


Let me ask a more serious question, Have you had any inner-ear problems? Smoking could aggravate an inner-ear condition which could cause faintness and vomiting. 

Again, MILLIONS of people all over the world smoke cannabis regularly. I think the few studies which have been done to demonize cannabis are absolute BULLSHIT. Instead of taking a serious approach to this situation, kids are coming to RIU and having fun by talking lies and shit.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha I probably smoke more weed than you do! Shut up. If you don't like the topic... Move on to another one. Your a idiot.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 5, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Your a idiot.



You're an idiot, is what I think you are trying to say. I am a paramedic, I can help you understand your problem.. But.. I think you are a liar and a child.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol paramedic. Cuz that means you are a doctor. Oh ok. Believe what you want. I'm glad you can smoke and not get sick. SOME people get sick. I'm one of them. But I just smoke half as much now. Again believe it or not. I don't care.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 5, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> SOME people get sick. I'm one of them.


1 in a million healthy people can get physically sick from ingestion of small and safe amounts of cannabis, I wonder what it is from. If you are not healthy, you need to speak to a M.D. or a few. Make sure you always get a second opinion when reviewing your health.

I doubt your problem is the cannabis, if it were, you would hear more about it from the 100,000,000 annual users in the world. If you are not joking, you might have aspergillus fungus in your local weed. Some people are VERY sensitive to molds and fungus, as well as inhaled smoke.

http://www.cdc.gov/fungal/aspergillosis/





But... it`s my guess you read some shit on the net that scared you, what are you 16 years old? You are the 1 in a million which treats cannabis like poison in your physiology? I wonder..


You could have a multitude of problems and having some quack tell you, it`s the devils weed and all your problems disappear, dude, whatever.. Are you clogging up your lungs with brown weed, like an idiot? who knows.. Your doctor is an idiot, get a second opinion.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Been to 4 different doctors. All GI docs. It's been going on progressively for 3 years. Couldn't eat. Got down to 88 lbs. I promise you I'm not smoking moldy weed. I wouldn't believe it myself if I didn't go through it myself. Stopped smoking for 2 1/2 weeks. No pain. No vomiting. Was able to eat after a week or so. Now I'm back to normal. Didn't change anything but not smoke. It doesn't take a doctor to tell you it was the weed. And if I smoke too much now I feel it in the morning. Pain for 20 mins or so. Then it goes away. Glad your so interested in my weed problem. Btw... I'm a 34 year old mother of 2 boys. 15 and 6. The doctors thought it was Gastroparesis. Look that up. Cuz I know you don't know what that is Mr. Paramedic. I was a week away from getting a gastric pacemaker put in my stomach. That god i didn't.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 6, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Got down to 88 lbs.
> 
> The doctors thought it was Gastroparesis. Look that up. Cuz I know you don't know what that is Mr. Paramedic.




All paramedics and EMT-IIs know the diagnostics of Gastroparesis. It is obvious you are not interested in any real information and you are full of shit. You insult me and my profession before you know a damn thing about anything, shame on you.

Stop smoking weed, you are not a healthy person. I am sorry but I think your problem will return. Keep your hopes up - blame cannabis if you want. Some people will call you out on it, if you do.


----------



## Trujew (Nov 7, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Been to 4 different doctors. All GI docs. It's been going on progressively for 3 years. Couldn't eat. Got down to 88 lbs. I promise you I'm not smoking moldy weed. I wouldn't believe it myself if I didn't go through it myself. Stopped smoking for 2 1/2 weeks. No pain. No vomiting. Was able to eat after a week or so. Now I'm back to normal. Didn't change anything but not smoke. It doesn't take a doctor to tell you it was the weed. And if I smoke too much now I feel it in the morning. Pain for 20 mins or so. Then it goes away. Glad your so interested in my weed problem. Btw... I'm a 34 year old mother of 2 boys. 15 and 6. The doctors thought it was Gastroparesis. Look that up. Cuz I know you don't know what that is Mr. Paramedic. I was a week away from getting a gastric pacemaker put in my stomach. That god i didn't.



You aren't alone. I just had a scope this morning to try and figure out why I've lost over 60lbs in a 6 month period of mystery illness. Im a 6'0 male that has been smoking multiple times daily for 5 years and weighed 250lbs in April and now I am 185 from all the vomiting I have been doing through the spring summer and fall. 


I thought it was a flu at first, so I ignored it and it didn't get better. I went home from work quite a few time violently sick and would spend hours in a hot bath to alleviate the symptoms. Then it would I away for awhile, usually no more than a week to ten days an start right back up. All the while I cut out fast food, meat and it got to the point were I was entirely on a liquid diet in August and September. I passed out at work because I couldn't even keep a bottle of water down without being sick and working in the sun. 

After my fourth urgent care visit in ten days for an IV to keep me hydrated and exhausting all the blood tests, celiac screen as repeatedly being told I'm perfectly healthy otherwise, I was finally given my referral to a GI doctor in mid September. I was prescribed 10mg buscopan to take when needed and while it seemed to help I would still have cramping bloatin and abdominal pain. I finally quit smoking about 3 weeks ago for unrelated reasons and I didn't notice immediately but those symptoms have subsided almost completely and I have put back on ten pounds and am able to eat normally again. 


The GI doctor today was the first one to ask me about my pot use and once I explained my whole history this morning and she almost immediately said she had seen this in 4 other young men and could almost guarantee it was "THC toxicity". She performed the scope and surprise surprise like every other test I was given everything came back in the clear. I have a follow up in two months and have been advised to avoid dairy and fructose as much as I can, but thc toxicity remained her diagnosis. 


So I'm skeptical naturally. Even though I had quit, I love marijuana and this all seemed like bullshit. Googling around I didn't see anything about thx toxicity that sounded even related to what was going on Until I saw the words "Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome". Every symptom has been dead on. I've spent anywhere from 2-12 hours in a hot bath, when it was at its worst, to try as alleviate the symptoms and once I saw that everything has clicked f


----------



## Trujew (Nov 7, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> Been to 4 different doctors. All GI docs. It's been going on progressively for 3 years. Couldn't eat. Got down to 88 lbs. I promise you I'm not smoking moldy weed. I wouldn't believe it myself if I didn't go through it myself. Stopped smoking for 2 1/2 weeks. No pain. No vomiting. Was able to eat after a week or so. Now I'm back to normal. Didn't change anything but not smoke. It doesn't take a doctor to tell you it was the weed. And if I smoke too much now I feel it in the morning. Pain for 20 mins or so. Then it goes away. Glad your so interested in my weed problem. Btw... I'm a 34 year old mother of 2 boys. 15 and 6. The doctors thought it was Gastroparesis. Look that up. Cuz I know you don't know what that is Mr. Paramedic. I was a week away from getting a gastric pacemaker put in my stomach. That god i didn't.



You aren't alone. I just had a scope this morning to try and figure out why I've lost over 60lbs in a 6 month period of mystery illness. Im a 6'0 male that has been smoking multiple times daily for 5 years and weighed 250lbs in April and now I am 185 from all the vomiting I have been doing through the spring summer and fall. 


I thought it was a flu at first, so I ignored it and it didn't get better. I went home from work quite a few time violently sick and would spend hours in a hot bath to alleviate the symptoms. Then it would I away for awhile, usually no more than a week to ten days an start right back up. All the while I cut out fast food, meat and it got to the point were I was entirely on a liquid diet in August and September. I passed out at work because I couldn't even keep a bottle of water down without being sick and working in the sun. 

After my fourth urgent care visit in ten days for an IV to keep me hydrated and exhausting all the blood tests, celiac screen as repeatedly being told I'm perfectly healthy otherwise, I was finally given my referral to a GI doctor in mid September. I was prescribed 10mg buscopan to take when needed and while it seemed to help I would still have cramping bloatin and abdominal pain. I finally quit smoking about 3 weeks ago for unrelated reasons and I didn't notice immediately but those symptoms have subsided almost completely and I have put back on ten pounds and am able to eat normally again. 


The GI doctor today was the first one to ask me about my pot use and once I explained my whole history this morning and she almost immediately said she had seen this in 4 other young men and could almost guarantee it was "THC toxicity". She performed the scope and surprise surprise like every other test I was given everything came back in the clear. I have a follow up in two months and have been advised to avoid dairy and fructose as much as I can, but thc toxicity remained her diagnosis. 


So I'm skeptical naturally. Even though I had quit, I love marijuana and this all seemed like bullshit. Googling around I didn't see anything about thx toxicity that sounded even related to what was going on Until I saw the words "Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome". Every symptom has been dead on. I've spent anywhere from 2-12 hours in a hot bath, when it was at its worst, to try as alleviate the symptoms and once I saw that everything has clicked for me. I have a GI follow up in two months and will be making a family doctor appointment next week and will be bringing up this syndrome to make sure it is a proper diagnosis with both of them. 


I didn't read all 18 pages of this thread but I'm glad it is still active. Just because it doesn't affect a huge number of Long term smokers, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2013)

PS we do have a endo cnnabaniod system that is direclty connected to our lymph nods and immune system and well everything in our bodies, it is entirely possible that cannbaniod toxicity exist


but i do agree with you that most of these people are probably defieceint in other aspects of their life, doctors will recommend 5 0r 6 different things to do not just stock smoking, like exorcise, better diet etc...all in all the one thing you do right cannot be completely known

i call it the box of toothpicks scenario doctors give you, drop a box of remedy toothpicks(amounts in 100's) and one of them is the cure, your doctor might help pick em up but more often then not its up to you to find it, one by one 


to be honest this illness in the title is impossible to have been known , unless someone has per reviewed papers on the subject i call BS 

studies on cannabniods and the human body are extremely restrictive, i highly doubt any such illness has been quantified in any way


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2013)

Trujew said:


> You aren't alone. I just had a scope this morning to try and figure out why I've lost over 60lbs in a 6 month period of mystery illness. Im a 6'0 male that has been smoking multiple times daily for 5 years and weighed 250lbs in April and now I am 185 from all the vomiting I have been doing through the spring summer and fall.
> 
> 
> I thought it was a flu at first, so I ignored it and it didn't get better. I went home from work quite a few time violently sick and would spend hours in a hot bath to alleviate the symptoms. Then it would I away for awhile, usually no more than a week to ten days an start right back up. All the while I cut out fast food, meat and it got to the point were I was entirely on a liquid diet in August and September. I passed out at work because I couldn't even keep a bottle of water down without being sick and working in the sun.
> ...



their is zero reaerch on cannabis aka POT, your doctor is lying to you , notice the words almost guarantee 

thats an oxymoron

and in my book of BS a big red flag

i bet if you asked her how many cannabaniods their were and their functionality in your body she would go cannab what, you mean thc......?


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 7, 2013)

its that GM monsanto weed that you guys must be smoking and getting sick from . . .LOL


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2013)

people are allergic to protein sometimes too, still does not diminish what purpose it serves in most peoples bodies


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> their is zero reaerch on cannabis aka POT


I researched your pie-chart. Do you actually believe some of that shit? If you do, please direct your attention to Montana BioTech's others products and information: 

View attachment 2886847 View attachment 2886848

hahaha... 



Dude.. You are replying to a 16 year old kid who keeps making new accounts and posting a bunch of bullshit. And in regards to your last statement, 100,000,000 cannabis users in the world. Don't play into their game, it is one or two guys at "Drug Free America" (or their sons) who are trying to save their job. 

Cannabis is safe! ~ (to most of a degree, don't try to mainline it into your eyeball) I am going to report this idiot who keep making new accounts and spams this non-sense. 



"cannabis killed them" - stupid fucking bullshit...






Trujew said:


> Though it my fault, I Should have figured a website called 'rollitup.org' wouldn't be te best place to go for that. I'll take the word of a doctor who has trained for years and has seen this happen before over *the word of some anonymous internet potheads who's looking for any excuse to keep on smoking.*


 
Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out, YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT.


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Please report it. So they can tell you that these are NOT the same person. And I'm not 16. Why would I post on here to lie? How would that benefit me? AGAIN, if you don't believe it leave this page. Stop posting then. Damn.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 8, 2013)

most of the cannabaniods have been studied as they are not thc and not psychoactive for the most part

you can look them up individually if you dont think the chart is accurate but i believe you will find that they indeed have medicinal values and it can be shown


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 8, 2013)

MaryAnne123 said:


> I have stopped smoking weed for the past 2 weeks. Feels more like 2 months tho. I feel great. My body is now accepting food again.


lol.. you are a complete joke.. You joined this community to say that? 





MaryAnne123 said:


> And I'm not 16. Why would I post on here to lie? How would that benefit me?



Your previous grammar mistakes are that of a child, adults do not speak OR write the way you do. Here is a nice Student Doctor forum where you can preach to the choir on how the devils weed made you lose 80lbs and almost die 5x, or whatever.

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/

I think you have come to RIU in order to produce a number of duplicate accounts and spread disharmony. If you come to preach about how you think cannabis is killing you, people are likely going to tell you to please leave because it is difficult to believe. Is that hard for you to accept?

Many people, including Medical Doctors, have considered cannabis to be a safer form of medication. Why are you coming here and trying to disprove medical research and sow the seeds of discontent? Do you think people want to hear that you think the medicinal forms of cannabis is bullshit? 

I have not read anything you have posted regarding the medicinal qualities of cannabis. Because you are bias and one-sided, I have concluded this, you are a selfish person who is self motivated to do what you are doing. It is this idea and the grammar/spelling mistakes which make me think you are a 16 year old kid. 

At your age, I would scour the chat boards for debating tactics as well as information ammunition - I doubt you are doing this.


----------



## Trujew (Nov 8, 2013)

All I can say is you sound like an idiot going on about duplicate accounts. By all means have a mod check our IP addresses. Or google my username, this isnt just something I came up with today. Or be ignorant about it like you seem to be about everything.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;pKU9BgAv_kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pKU9BgAv_kA[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 8, 2013)

Trujew said:


> All I can say is you sound like an idiot going on about duplicate accounts. By all means have a mod check our IP addresses. Or google my username, this isnt just something I came up with today. *Or be ignorant about it like you seem to be about everything.*


*"the word of some anonymous internet potheads who's looking for any excuse to keep on smoking."*

your own generalization speak volumes on your agenda, without any information other then your word its hard to take you seriously as you attack people for expressing their opinion...that your information where ever it came from is lacking in scientific resolve 

i would love to hear otherwise, aka see some per reviewed studies on the title threads illness and you know proof that can be cited and sourced outside of hearsay or conjecture 

cannabaniods and thc have many intended and applicable medicinal uses, toxicity is not implausible or provable just low in likely hood so without further proof or evidence to support said claims it is hard to determine what is truth and just hot air

so to just say its bad for me and probably other people like my doctor suggested and provide no further information really looks liek an attempt to sensationalize vs inform 

discrediting people for use of POT may not get you very far here, and we are all as anonymous as we choose to be so not sure what the point was other then to write words down on a post with no meaning


----------



## saildude (Nov 8, 2013)

A quick Google search turns up plenty of peer reviewed articles. Since you couldn't be bothered to look for yourself here you go.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22150623

http://www.dovepress.com/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome-with-extreme-hydrophilia-peer-reviewed-article-IJGM

http://gut.bmj.com/content/53/11/1566

Plenty more if you care to look. I guess it is possible the same person filling up 19 pages here in this forum could have made up the studies too but I kind of doubt it.

The reason I post here besides trying to find out if I might possibly be able to smoke again is so other people don't suffer for years and spend thousands of dollars like I did before they find out this may be a possible cause of their sickness. It took me 2 years and multiple hospitalizations to find out that CHS was what was causing my illness.

It is really insulting that you choose to call us liars with some sort of agenda when in reality those of us posting here are simply trying to help others and find answers ourselves. I have smoked longer than you have been alive and nothing would make me happier than to find a way or cure has been found to allow me to smoke again. No one posting here cares about you smoking weed as that is the very thing that we all have in common. Consider yourself lucky though if in the future you do have similar symptoms maybe you will think back on this thread and not have to go through what some of us here have.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 9, 2013)

saildude said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22150623


"Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome is characterized by chronic cannabis use, cyclic episodes of nausea and vomiting, and frequent hot bathing." 

~ hot baths? Are you just paranoid and the bath helps you relax? 




> http://www.dovepress.com/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome-with-extreme-hydrophilia-peer-reviewed-article-IJGM


*Authors: Enuh HA, Chin J, Nfonoyim J* - Chinese government agenda.. *BULLSHIT!* Only cancer and human rights violations stem from China, we all know this. 


"We present a 47-year-old male known marijuana addict with intractable abdominal pain who could not wait for physical examination, meal, or medication, _because of obsessive compulsive warm baths_. " 

~ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 






> http://gut.bmj.com/content/53/11/1566


"A novel finding was that nine of the 10 patients, including the previously published case, displayed an abnormal washing behaviour during episodes of active illness."


~ another bullshit link to some random quack in Australia. 





> Plenty more if you care to look. I guess it is possible the same person filling up 19 pages here in this forum could have made up the studies too but I kind of doubt it.


It's 1 or 2 kids who are messing with an IP spoofer and creating multiple accounts. Seriously, they joined this community to spread lies about some random illness that is 1 in a million, and somehow there are 10 of you who recently invited yourselves to this community. 




saildude said:


> It is really insulting that you choose to call us liars with some sort of agenda when in reality those of us posting here are simply trying to help others and find answers ourselves.
> 
> 
> I have smoked longer than you have been alive



It is one in a million and somehow there is 10 of you "Strangers" in this thread? Are you doing the math at all? Do you see how some people think you are bullshit?

My age.. If you have truly smoked cannabis for longer than I`ve been alive then you are almost dead from old age.. 

*See, you make claims which are completely unsupportable. *


Why would ANYONE believe your bullshit?


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 9, 2013)

I obsess for a warm bath, right now.. DAMN!!! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!!!!! 



WILL SOMEONE PLEASE GET THAT BATH WATER STARTED!!! I DON'T NEED BUBBLES, I NEED SOAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!



See how some people will react to your comments and assertions? The medical research you posted claimed people who suffer from your, bullshit, need to constantly take warm baths - even to the point of obsessive compulsion. Tell me, do you feel the urgent need to take a warm bath?


----------



## MaryAnne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

You are not listening to anything we are trying to say. I still smoke weed. I have found a happy medium that I can still get high and not get as sick as I have in the past. I'm not saying weed is bad. It's a wonder drug. For most people. That's all. Take it how you want. Think it's a joke. Think I'm 16. I don't care. HAPPY SMOKING to those who can.  I'm done with this.


----------



## Bravoo (Nov 9, 2013)

HEEEEY ROLLITUP 

Thank you Google for finding me this site / thread.
I have almost red the whole thread and i just signed up to write this 

I am a 20 years old " student " who lives really far far away from many of you so excuse me for my bad language.
I can see that you live in the U.S and FYI California is a dream vacation coming up in the summer!

Tried smoking some standard weed 4 years ago and i loved weed like many of you. Enjoyed it on so many different ways and it helped me achieve much and made life more interesting / fun to be honest..
But the last 4-5 months since i graduated i have been smoking from 4-10 joints everyday , I was smoking maybe at least 20 grams counting for myself only , but with many friends.

Every damn morning it felt like a hangover , stomach hurts , nausea and no appetite at all to eat anything. Made me lose weight and alot of strength.

First thing i did in the morning everyday was a hot shower in the morning felt always better than run to a friends house and smoke maybe 3 " morning joints " to get the syndrome off me.
Been doing this for so many months , and today i just felt like searching what the hell is wrong with me and guess what i found this thread.

Just imagine how much time and cash i will save now knowing whats wrong , instead of going to the crappy hospital in Sweden where they think Marijuana is the same class as Cocaine.
Smoked my last joint an hour ago cuz its late and from now on i am quitting smoking for my own sake because waking up like that every morning and smoking so much is not good either! 

Really disappointing but that happen to me because i had no limit and bad bad luck..
At this moment i am curious and kinda looking forward to tomorrow to feel the first day without a joint. Planning in starting training serious tomorrow i hope i will be able to train because of the nausea.

But i really want to know from many of you what you did to help the illness / nausea away , i see many of you taking drugs but that is not my way of handling it and i cannot get hand on shit like that.
I red someone used to ride his bike in the mornings , thank you for this awesome tip i love riding bikes and i used to do that to go out and get some weed and the nausea used to cool off.

Also thees last months i have been home alot that's why i have been smoking so much and i got no job atm , Also if i had a job / school i could not imagine how to do that when waking up like that.

Please give some advice on how to cool the mornings down or withdrawal

Thanks once again , you guys made today big for me and i really happy for myself i found this out now and not in 1-2 years


----------



## Bravoo (Nov 9, 2013)

Something i just thought so many chemicals and tobacco is probably the cause.
ANYONE HERE who smoked from a vaporizer and got this??


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> PS we do have a endo cnnabaniod system that is direclty connected to our lymph nods and immune system and well everything in our bodies, it is entirely possible that cannbaniod toxicity exist
> 
> 
> but i do agree with you that most of these people are probably defieceint in other aspects of their life, doctors will recommend 5 0r 6 different things to do not just stock smoking, like exorcise, better diet etc...all in all the one thing you do right cannot be completely known
> ...


This seems to me the most likely correct answer. It's a little hard to ignore most of the people complaining about this syndrome have less than a handful of posts as well. It could be that this is one of the first places discussing the topic though, so that could be explained in more than one way. Still, odd.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

Bravoo- How did google help you find this thread? What'd you enter into the search engine? Curious because it seems unlikely that a person who had no idea what was wrong with them would enter in 'Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Sydrome' in google.


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Bravoo (Nov 9, 2013)

Instead of giving tips you accuse me of " lying " or " trolling "
Always people like you in every big forum with their posts.

And " OG " seems like you dont have any experience with Google
Type weed + nausea and you will get your answer


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, but you stated you had no idea what was wrong with you. Did you talk to a doctor or something? Most people don't associate weed with nausea, just the opposite - especially if as you describe in your case, you are experiencing relief from it. 

Your story is off a bit. You could honestly have the problem. I've not actually disputed such a thing could exist. I haven't seen a lot literature supporting it though. Certainly the mechanisms aren't understood. If stopping helped you, right on - but it's really weird how a bunch of people with low post counts join around the same time to discuss this topic. 

For the record when inputting what you suggested this thread doesn't come up in the first 3 pages that I saw but Cannabinoid Hyperemesis brings it up. I can see how you got from 1 to the other, I just can't see how you figured it was weed causing your problem in the first place given your description of how things unfolded.

In fact, what you describe is almost the exact opposite of what you think. People with this syndrome don't see symptom relief when they smoke. They experience the symptoms. You described the opposite.


----------



## Bravoo (Nov 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Ok, but you stated you had no idea what was wrong with you. Did you talk to a doctor or something? Most people don't associate weed with nausea, just the opposite - especially if as you describe in your case, you are experiencing relief from it.
> 
> Your story is off a bit. You could honestly have the problem. I've not actually disputed such a thing could exist. I haven't seen a lot literature supporting it though. Certainly the mechanisms aren't understood. If stopping helped you, right on - but it's really weird how a bunch of people with low post counts join around the same time to discuss this topic.
> 
> ...


Hey!

I did not know anything about this Syndrome but i knew every morning i had these problems and started searching for hours , at first i was looking at stomach problems / food poisoning then ended up at leukemia pages and shit.
Funny thing i barely ate these couple of weeks because of the appetite so i knew it was something with the smoke


I really regret that i didnt buy a vaporizer i am 100% sure if i used that i would not have this shit.



I must get some answers did anyone with these syndrome have really bad appetite and sweating in the morning?

The sweating might be because i have not smoked for some hours since yesterday. But the appetite is a big problem anyone got any tips? Atm i can only drink fluids and barely eat anything.

Do you MUST quit cold turkey? I mean i used to smoke at least 6 joints everyday if i make it maximum 2 joints do you think i will get better. Cold turkey with this syndrome is a fucking nightmare i cant stay like this , feeling nausea every step i take and cant eat / sleep. 

My plan was to go to the gym but that will never work like this


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Bravoo said:


> Please give some advice on how to cool the mornings down or withdrawal



Told you, there will be more of them.. hahaha.. Btw.. Bravoo, what the hell are you talking about? Withdrawal from cannabis usage? Bullshit?

"cool down nausea? Bullshit? 

Or is it all just bullshit? 



Maybe this group of bullshitters is employed by some government agenda to sponsor a ridicules medical idea. The very mention of these idiots talking about a condition which is so rare, the person more likely to die in a plane crash or get hit by lightning a few times, offends me. 


All these people have cannabinoid hyperemesis? bullshit.. Mods should lock this thread, it does nothing but supply children with the tools necessary to become foolish imbeciles.


----------



## Bravoo (Nov 10, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> Told you, there will be more of them.. hahaha.. Btw.. Bravoo, what the hell are you talking about? Withdrawal from cannabis usage? Bullshit?
> 
> "cool down nausea? Bullshit?
> 
> ...


Haha you dumb little kid , you prob live in your basement smoking 0,5 gram and your high the whole day.
Try smoking on my level and really good Weed and you will see how fucked up you will get in the morning. I understand now what the cause was.

Kid pSi007 , do you really think you can smoke at least 3 grams everyday with joints without any consequences? 
If you think so , Do like i did if you even can for some months and you will see.

There is so many chemicals in Weed , i used to smoke for at least some hours everyday just rolling joint after joint.
Every morning you feel sick and have to smoke.

Believe it or not you are a newbie i don't want to hate you so i will give you this tip , buy a vaporizer if you are a heavy smoker , so you are on the safe side. I was really dumb and didn't do that.

Bullshit huh , have a nice life!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol 
I smoke a qp a week....and have been for a couple decades
I'm so tired of this thread... I can't believe y'all are actually gonna force me to unsub....peace y'all, hope this thread gets closed or something...its ridiculous..but I guess y'all aren't breaking any rules


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Nov 10, 2013)

If you guys are wrong and Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome exists, what you are doing here, attacking sick people, is really really ugly. Why not just ignore this topic and let them be? People can make up their own minds.


----------



## Bravoo (Nov 10, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> I smoke a qp a week....and have been for a couple decades
> I'm so tired of this thread... I can't believe y'all are actually gonna force me to unsub....peace y'all, hope this thread gets closed or something...its ridiculous..but I guess y'all aren't breaking any rules



Noticed that many of you have something against this or cannot actually believe it , how can you possibly think all of us are lying and making up stories , just explains that ur brain is messed up.
QP = 113gram
So you are saying ur smoking 16grams of weed everyday? Must be garbage 
Explains it all 

And this thread will get bigger and bigger and new threads will get started fyi cuz this is not bullshit.


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I haven't read the entire thread, but I do have a personal anecdotal story about this syndrome...and despite the fact that it sounds preposterous, I personally have seen it and know it's real.

It was roughly 5 years ago and I had moved to a small town. Only one cafe in town run by a hispanic dude who I became friends with. He was a compulsive pot smoker...if he ran out, he became desperate.

He would have episodes of severe vomiting, become dehydrated and end up in an ambulance off to the hospital where they did every test in the book and could never find anything wrong. After several years of this, his Doctor told him he had Marijuana Hyperemesis syndrome. Of course the guy didn't believe him and kept smoking daily.

Oh and of course there's the hot showers. Sometimes 6 showers a day and each time till he ran out of hot water.

So skip ahead a bit...the economy went south and the guy had to close his restaurant and the family hit hard times. Pot was not in the budget, And suddenly all his symptoms went away. No more vomiting, no excessive hot showers. He felt good physically.

I've been a pot smoker since 1967 and am a retired health professional. I have no reason to spread falsehoods. It isn't common, but in certain individuals...excessive ganja can lead to this very serious condition.
JD


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

so it didnt happen to you , but you saw it happen, and seeing is believing...maks perfect sense as

way more believable then the other people with similar it happened btu i cant provide an real proof to that it happened 


where are the studies on said illness...should be as easy for me to say they dont exist as to if they did exist but still no illness studied and quantified

once agian i went through a similar experience and i can say for a fact *as i still smoke constantly throughout a day *that it had little directly to do with pot

as i am not sick anymore at all and has not returned since it went away


i 100% believe that toxicity to cannabaniods is possible and would be diagnosed through the endo cannabiod system in our bodies

i just have seen little to be convinced that symptoms and markers are known or accepted in the medical field 

Pot talk in a doctors office is a instant mute button for your said physician


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 10, 2013)

bravoo said:


> haha you dumb little kid
> 
> believe it or not you are a newbie
> 
> bullshit huh , have a nice life!




*bullshit... 


*


JohnDee said:


> * I personally have seen it and know it's real.*
> 
> Only one cafe in town run by a hispanic dude who I became friends with. *He was a compulsive pot smoker...*if he ran out, he became desperate.
> 
> ...


*BULLSHIT, BULLSHIT, BULLSHIT. 

*This thread is filled with bullshit stories like this, I am amazed! This is EXACTLY the term for disinformation and the spread of false ideas, this thread, right here. I love it!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

reefer madness pS


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

a strawman argument meant to enslave fear and create fear based propaganda

and as a disclaimer* if you really are sick from pot use,* provide the real info and please inform the uninformed 

but back ass wards anecdotal pseudo science wont cut it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Let's take a station break folks.


----------

